# [Slovakia] Urbanization in 7-8-9th Century



## futuros

*Zvyšky objektu z Vydrice sú z Veľkomoravského obdobia*

http://bratislava.sme.sk/c/3996704/zvysky-objektu-z-vydrice-su-z-velkomoravskeho-obdobia.html

Nemáte prosím niekto viac informácií? Nejaké vizualizácie, atď. :cheers:


----------



## futuros

*Kostol sv. Margity Antiochijskej*

Jediný zachovaný kostolík z Veľkej Moravy.


----------



## futuros

Inak celkovo, Veľká Morava patrí do obdobia ranného stredoveku. Ach, aká krása, že sme tu mali svojich hrdinov. (princov, ktorí bojovali s drakmi). :fiddle:
:angel:

A v tom čase, čo sa týka architektúry myslím že vyhrávali rotundy. Tu je ukážka pôdorysu rotundy.









No a na slovensku na zachovalo pomerne hodne rotúnd. Nie všetky boli z obdobia Veľkej Moravy, tie samozrejme vznikali aj v Rannouhorskom štáte. 

Tu je zoznam rotúnd, na ktoré som natrafil, že sú na slovensku, pričom sa pokúsim popátrať po tých Veľkomoravských. A samozrejme že popátram po všetkých, nakoľko všetky môžu priniesť viac informácii o rannom stredoveku. :angel:


----------



## Qwert

Neviem ako ty, ale ja delím stredovek na raný (alebo včasný), vrcholný (alebo rozvitý) a neskorý. Nie ako ty na ranný, obedňajší a večerný.:lol:


----------



## futuros

*Môj historický manifest*

Priatelia, dovoľte mi tu poslať ešte jeden manifest, aby to niekoho nemýlilo.
*
I keď by sa z tohto Veľkomoravského vlákna mohlo zdať, že podporujem Slotu, alebo nebodaj Slovenský štať (Tisa, Hlinku), tak to nie je pravda, jeho považujem dnes za kanálnu reprezentáciu zakomplexovaných slovákov. Rovnako v žiadnom prípade nepodporujem Ficove kydy o starých slovákoch. *

Veľkú Moravu považujem za prvý západoslovanský štát, a som naň hrdý. Som hrdý, že sme mali našu vlastnú rannostredovekú kultúru, kniežatá, ..., atď.

Rovnako však uznávam Máriu Teréziu, Karola 4, ..., vlastne tento zoznam nie je možné ani vymenovať, nakoľko akiste je nekonečný.  Podľa mňa je najdôležitejšie byť človekom, až potom prichádzajú národnostné halušky. Mám radšej maďarských parádnych kamarátov, ako slovenských zakomplexovaných vyholencov. Mám radšej normálnych českých priateľov, než zakomplexovaných hejslovákov. 
:|

OK, toľko len.










Možno poviete, prečo to tu píšem. Koho to vlastne zaujíma. Uznávam, že asi nikoho, ale pre mňa to je dôležité, aby sa na Slovensku nezačalo myslieť, že všetci ktorí sa nejakým spôsobom zaoberajú Veľkou Moravou, tak sú hejslováci. Tak sa prosím nepaprčte, ak náhodou. Skutočne sa tu chcem zamerať len na fakty urbanizácie v rannom stredoveku, a nie hádať sa o historických faktoch. Alebo ak áno, tak prosím vždy názor podporiť nejakým dôkazom. (zachované písomnosti).
:angel:


----------



## futuros

*Slovanské hradiská*

Zaujímavý článok, od prof. Štefaničovej.
http://www.dobrodruh.sk/historia/slovanske-hradiska?mosmsg=%C4%8Eakujeme+za+V%C3%A1%C5%A1+hlas!










- ilustratívny obrázok.


----------



## futuros

*Pobedim*


----------



## futuros

*Blatnohrad*

Pozostatky románskej baziliky.


----------



## wuane

Futuros,hovoria ti nieco knihy od pana Novotneho?Pripadne od jeho manzelky?


----------



## futuros

wuane said:


> Futuros,hovoria ti nieco knihy od pana Novotneho?Pripadne od jeho manzelky?


Priznám sa že nie. O čom sú?


----------



## Amrafel

futuros said:


> Zaujímavý článok, od prof. Štefaničovej.
> http://www.dobrodruh.sk/historia/slovanske-hradiska?mosmsg=%C4%8Eakujeme+za+V%C3%A1%C5%A1+hlas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ilustratívny obrázok.


čo je to za hrad? typol by som Bratislavský


----------



## futuros

Amrafel said:


> čo je to za hrad? typol by som Bratislavský


Myslím že je to len ilustratívny obrázok, našiel som ho pri tom článku, ktorý sa zdá byť dobrý, pretože jeho autorka je známa archeologička zo Slovenského archeologického ústavu (robila napr. výskum Vydrice).

K tomu obrázku. Ja som zatiaľ také vysoké rekonštrukcie Veľkomoravských hradísk nevidel, a to ani na celom území Veľkej Moravy (nielen Slovenska). Nemožno to vylúčiť, zatial o tom moc neviem.

Ešte pár zaujímavostí. 
Prof. Štefaničová pracovala aj na replikách rotundy na Bratislavskom hrade, či rotunde v Devíne alebo v Nitre.



































Keď raz budem mať čas, tak toto určite namodelujem do 3D.


----------



## wuane

futuros said:


> Priznám sa že nie. O čom sú?


No pan profesor novotny nebohy bol archeolog.Jeho manzelka este zije,a takpovediac popri uceni pokracuje v jeho diele.Vydali spolu mnoztvo knih.To ze ich nepoznas ma tesi,lebo ti ich aspon mozem odporucit,ked ta to tak zaujima.Myslim za vo svojom spektre zasiahli aj do obdobia velkej moravy,ale taktiez do keltskych osidleni na nasom uzemi a pod.Skus si to najst,My tie knihy mame doma,len ja teraz doma nie som,tak ti neviem povedat nazvy.


----------



## feudal

Amrafel said:


> čo je to za hrad? typol by som Bratislavský



Ano, je to neexistujuci donjon bratislavskeho hradu postaveneho v prvej polovici 13. storocia este pred tatarskym vpadom. Bol obklopeny hradbovym murom ktory bol doplneny 4 hranolovymi vezami. Z tohoto opevneia na ilustracii vidno len malu cast. Pri zigmundovskej prestavbe v prvej polovici 15. storocia bol donjon zburany a casti hradieb boli zabudovane do novo budovaneho castellu. Jedina veza co ostala zachovana je Korunna veza... ta co ju vidno aj na tej ilustracii vlavo od donjonu a na podoryse je cela cierna. Aby ste mali lepsiu predstavu prikladam podorys dnesneho hradu a polohu povodneho donjonu a opevnenia ako aj dobove vyobrazenie hradu zo 14. storocia.








Najstarsie vyobrazenie hradu 








a podorys: ciernym, srafovanym a bodkovanym je povodny hrad z 13. storocia, tenke ciary znazornuju zigmundovsky palac, ktory stoji dodnes.


----------



## futuros

^^^^^^

Vau, skvelé informácie. Inak, podľa na by mohli niekde pri hradne otvoriť výstavu makiet Bratislavského hradu, od Veľkomoravského hradiska až po súčasnosť. Dnes existuje niekde spolok takých mastičov, ktorí robia repliky hradov v maketách, pričom mnoho z nich sa bohužial v tejto podobe jedine zachová.


----------



## futuros

Ešte posielam nájdené fotky z Ducového. Informácii je strašne málo, tak posielam čo nachádzam. 
:angel:


----------



## zuzana

futuros said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> Vau, skvelé informácie. Inak, podľa na by mohli niekde pri hradne otvoriť výstavu makiet Bratislavského hradu, od Veľkomoravského hradiska až po súčasnosť. Dnes existuje niekde spolok takých mastičov, ktorí robia repliky hradov v maketách, pričom mnoho z nich sa bohužial v tejto podobe jedine zachová.


Taketo makety ma spraveny Prazsky hrad, inak pokial to nerobia studenti, su to pekne palky.


----------



## feudal

zuzana said:


> Taketo makety ma spraveny Prazsky hrad, inak pokial to nerobia studenti, su to pekne palky.


Nie len prazsky, ale aj oravsky;-)


----------



## Of

futuros said:


> Priatelia, dovoľte mi tu poslať ešte jeden manifest, aby to niekoho nemýlilo.
> *
> I keď by sa z tohto Veľkomoravského vlákna mohlo zdať, že podporujem Slotu, alebo nebodaj Slovenský štať (Tisa, Hlinku), tak to nie je pravda, jeho považujem dnes za kanálnu reprezentáciu zakomplexovaných slovákov. Rovnako v žiadnom prípade nepodporujem Ficove kydy o starých slovákoch. *
> 
> Veľkú Moravu považujem za prvý západoslovanský štát, a som naň hrdý. Som hrdý, že sme mali našu vlastnú rannostredovekú kultúru, kniežatá, ..., atď.
> 
> Rovnako však uznávam Máriu Teréziu, Karola 4, ..., vlastne tento zoznam nie je možné ani vymenovať, nakoľko akiste je nekonečný.  Podľa mňa je najdôležitejšie byť človekom, až potom prichádzajú národnostné halušky. Mám radšej maďarských parádnych kamarátov, ako slovenských zakomplexovaných vyholencov. Mám radšej normálnych českých priateľov, než zakomplexovaných hejslovákov.


Je pochopitelne, ze cast Slovakov povazuje Velku Moravu (VM) za ich prvy statny utvar. Nebolo to vsak Slovensko. Ale kto su Slovaci? Odkial sa vzali? - od nikadial, boli tu z cias VM:

Ak by neboli VM rozbili Madari a prezila by, mali by sme tu velky slovansky stredoeuropsky stat - Velka Morava s obyvatelmi Velkomoravanmi. Kedze tato risa sa rozbila, jedna jej oblast sa dostala s autonomiou do ceskeho kralovstva, dalsia do polskeho. Tito Velkomoravania boli vzhadom na statnu prislusnost a jazykovu pribuznost asimilovani a stali sa Cechmi/Moravakmi alebo Poliakmi. 'Nasa' cast VM bola Madarmi zahrnuta, pekne prirodzene po karpatskom obluku, do uhorskeho kralovstva. Tu uz ale k asimilacii Velkomoravanov nedoslo jednak pre naprostu jazykovu rozdielnost a hlavne nemiesanim sa madarskeho etnika s velkomoravskym v horskych oblastiach z jednoducheho dovodu - pre Madarov je neprirodzene zit v horach. Tie, doslova, zachranili Velkomoravanov pred asimilaciou. S Madarmi mali spolocnu statnu prislusnost k uhorskemu kralovstvu a teda nestali sa Cechmi, ani Poliakmi, nestali sa nikym inym, iba povodnym slovanskym etnikom na severe Uhorska - a teda Slovakmi. 

Slovaci su potomkami Velkomoravanov. Ze pojem Slovak je az zo 17.storocia neznamena, ze predtym SLovaci neexistovali. SLovesnko nie je to iste ako Velka Morava, ani Madarsko nie je ako byvalo a Polsko toboz nie etc. To neznamena, ze sa neprihlasime k niecomu, co je evidentne nase slovenske a nie nejake staroslovienske...Cia je potom VM? Staroslovienska? To sme my. 
Urcite ze Turek sa nebude hlasit k Byzantskej risi. Ale my naozaj nemame dovod sa zriekat nasho dedictva, nasej starodavnej historie. 
A teda Fico ma pravdu a nesuhlasim s Kovacom - treba sa opierat o pramene, ale vynimka potvrdzuje pravidlo.


----------



## Qwert

Of said:


> Je pochopitelne, ze cast Slovakov povazuje Velku Moravu (VM) za ich prvy statny utvar. Nebolo to vsak Slovensko. Ale kto su Slovaci? Odkial sa vzali? - od nikadial, boli tu z cias VM:
> 
> Ak by neboli VM rozbili Madari a prezila by, mali by sme tu velky slovansky stredoeuropsky stat - Velka Morava s obyvatelmi Velkomoravanmi. Kedze tato risa sa rozbila, jedna jej oblast sa dostala s autonomiou do ceskeho kralovstva, dalsia do polskeho. Tito Velkomoravania boli vzhadom na statnu prislusnost a jazykovu pribuznost asimilovani a stali sa Cechmi/Moravakmi alebo Poliakmi. 'Nasa' cast VM bola Madarmi zahrnuta, pekne prirodzene po karpatskom obluku, do uhorskeho kralovstva. Tu uz ale k asimilacii Velkomoravanov nedoslo jednak pre naprostu jazykovu rozdielnost a hlavne nemiesanim sa madarskeho etnika s velkomoravskym v horskych oblastiach z jednoducheho dovodu - pre Madarov je neprirodzene zit v horach. Tie, doslova, zachranili Velkomoravanov pred asimilaciou. S Madarmi mali spolocnu statnu prislusnost k uhorskemu kralovstvu a teda nestali sa Cechmi, ani Poliakmi, nestali sa nikym inym, iba povodnym slovanskym etnikom na severe Uhorska - a teda Slovakmi.


Dovolím si trochu nesúhlasiť. Maďari VM nerozbili. VM sa vlastne rozpadla sama, Maďari len vyplnili mocenské vákuum. Obyvatelia VM neboli Veľkomoravania. Boli to rôzne slovanské kmene, ktoré by sa tak určite sami neoznačili, už len z dôvodu, že VM je umelý názov, ktorý sa v jej dobách nepoužíval. Vznikol nedorozumením pri preklade diela Konštantína VII. Porfyrogeneta De administrando imperio z gréčtiny. Nepomenovali by sa tak aj preto, že VM vnímali ako dobyvateľa, nie ak svoju vlasť. Ak sa bavíme o jej jadre, o Nitrianskom a Moravskom kniežatstve, tak obyvatelia oboch kniežatstiev boli rovnakým etnikom či národom, podobne ako obyvatelia priľahlých oblastí dnešného Rakúska, Maďarska a Slovenska. Týchto ľudí môžeme, podľa mňa, kľudne nazvať Starými Slovákmi. My Slováci sme totiž ich priamymi potomkami, aj keď naše územie je len torzom toho pôvodného. Ostatní, mimo Slovenska, ale aj na našom území sa asimilovali a sú z nich Maďari, Rakúšania či Česi. Aspoň aké také zvyšky sa stále dajú pozorovať na dnešnej Morave. Česi sa tomu bránia, no moravské nárečia nie sú nárečiami češtiny ale slovenčiny.



Of said:


> Slovaci su potomkami Velkomoravanov. Ze pojem Slovak je az zo 17.storocia neznamena, ze predtym SLovaci neexistovali. SLovesnko nie je to iste ako Velka Morava, ani Madarsko nie je ako byvalo a Polsko toboz nie etc. To neznamena, ze sa neprihlasime k niecomu, co je evidentne nase slovenske a nie nejake staroslovienske...Cia je potom VM? Staroslovienska? To sme my.
> Urcite ze Turek sa nebude hlasit k Byzantskej risi. Ale my naozaj nemame dovod sa zriekat nasho dedictva, nasej starodavnej historie.
> A teda Fico ma pravdu a nesuhlasim s Kovacom - treba sa opierat o pramene, ale vynimka potvrdzuje pravidlo.


Slovo Slovák vzniklo v 15. storočí, no to nie je dôležité. Tých ľudí môžme nazvať Slovieni, Sloveni, Sloväni či ako sa nám chce, ide len o rôzne variácie slova, ktoré označuje Slovákov. Náš jazyk, rovnako ako všetky ostatné prechádzal istým vývojom a nie nič mimoriadne, že naše pomenovanie v 9. storočí nie je totožné s pomenovaním z 21. storočia. Keď napríklad Maďari nemajú problém v 10. storočí hovoriť o Starých Maďaroch, s ktorými, ak to trochu nadsadím, majú spoločné len meno, alebo ak Gréci nemajú problém sami seba označovať za potomkov Starých Grékov, tak nevidím jediný problém s pomenovaním Starý Slovák.


Ja sa hlásim k Veľkej Morave, no hlásim sa tiež k Uhorsku, Česko-Slovensku, dá sa povedať, že aj k Slovenskému štátu, no samozrejme hlavne k dnešnej Slovenskej republike. Toto všetko boli štáty, ktorých podstatnou súčasťou sme boli či sa nám to páči alebo nie a tvorili sme ich, i európske, dejiny. Neboli pre nás vždy len šťastné, ale tak to už chodí.


----------



## Of

Qwert said:


> Dovolím si trochu nesúhlasiť. Maďari VM nerozbili. VM sa vlastne rozpadla sama, Maďari len vyplnili mocenské vákuum. Obyvatelia VM neboli Veľkomoravania. Boli to rôzne slovanské kmene, ktoré by sa tak určite sami neoznačili, už len z dôvodu, že VM je umelý názov, ktorý sa v jej dobách nepoužíval. Vznikol nedorozumením pri preklade diela Konštantína VII. Porfyrogeneta De administrando imperio z gréčtiny. Nepomenovali by sa tak aj preto, že VM vnímali ako dobyvateľa, nie ak svoju vlasť. Ak sa bavíme o jej jadre, o Nitrianskom a Moravskom kniežatstve, tak obyvatelia oboch kniežatstiev boli rovnakým etnikom či národom, podobne ako obyvatelia priľahlých oblastí dnešného Rakúska, Maďarska a Slovenska. Týchto ľudí môžeme, podľa mňa, kľudne nazvať Starými Slovákmi. My Slováci sme totiž ich priamymi potomkami, aj keď naše územie je len torzom toho pôvodného. Ostatní, mimo Slovenska, ale aj na našom území sa asimilovali a sú z nich Maďari, Rakúšania či Česi. Aspoň aké také zvyšky sa stále dajú pozorovať na dnešnej Morave. Česi sa tomu bránia, no moravské nárečia nie sú nárečiami češtiny ale slovenčiny.
> 
> 
> 
> Slovo Slovák vzniklo v 15. storočí, no to nie je dôležité. Tých ľudí môžme nazvať Slovieni, Sloveni, Sloväni či ako sa nám chce, ide len o rôzne variácie slova, ktoré označuje Slovákov. Náš jazyk, rovnako ako všetky ostatné prechádzal istým vývojom a nie nič mimoriadne, že naše pomenovanie v 9. storočí nie je totožné s pomenovaním z 21. storočia. Keď napríklad Maďari nemajú problém v 10. storočí hovoriť o Starých Maďaroch, s ktorými, ak to trochu nadsadím, majú spoločné len meno, alebo ak Gréci nemajú problém sami seba označovať za potomkov Starých Grékov, tak nevidím jediný problém s pomenovaním Starý Slovák.


Velmi pekny vyklad, zda sa ze problemom VM prave bolo, ze sa sama nevykonstituovala - nezadefinovala - nepomenavala. Preto pouzivam mena VM a Velkomoravania technicky, ako prislusnikov statu, ktory bol tak pomenovany, kedze vlastny nazov nemal.

Z toho odvijajuci a hlavny problem je, ze Slovaci sa konstituovali na zaklade inej identity, nie na zakladne tej velkomoravskej, pretoze si ju nepamatali a jej tradicia sa neprechovavala- v tom je ta diskontinuita. 
Slovaci sa zacinaju formovat ako slovanske obyvatelstvo 'prezivsie' na severe Uhorska a davaju si meno Slovaci - a to je zo 17.storocia s A v strede slova, co je pre nas definitivne. Ostatne Slovaci sa spominaju uz v Privilegiu pro SLavis zo 14. storocia... 
Az potom v obdobi narodneho obrodenia (od 18.st vyssie), obrodencov napadlo spojenie VM so Slovakmi, takze islo o spojenie umele, ale v skutocnosti prave.

Zhrnutie: Slovaci su modifikaciou v Uhorsku prezivsich Velkomoravanov, ktori na svoju velkomoravsku tradiciu v podmienkach uhorskeho kralovstva pozabudli (mnohoetnicke - nebol dovod ozivovat), ale v obdobi narodneho obrodenia vzkriesili ako protivahu madarskeho statneho nacionalizmu. Kedze vsak VM nebola v case svojho vzniku zadefinovana sama sebou, Madari jej statopravne naroky ignorovali, tak ako existenciu celeho naroda.

Zhodneme sa teda na vyraze 'stari SLovaci', uz to len presadit do ucebnic.


----------



## Amrafel

výraz "starí slováci" sa nedá použiť, pretože slováci ako samostatný národ podľa môjho názoru vznikli až niekedy v 18. storočí


----------



## Of

Amrafel said:


> výraz "starí slováci" sa nedá použiť, pretože slováci ako samostatný národ podľa môjho názoru vznikli až niekedy v 18. storočí


Presne, ale ako vznikli? - uvedomili sa az neskoro a potom ich napadlo, ze vlastne tu bola VM a teda su jej potomkami, zvyskami jej obyvatelstva. Kedze ti nemali vlastne meno, davame im my teraz oznacenie 'stari Slovaci'. Aky problem? 
Ze na to nemame ziadny pramen?
Tak v tom pripade sme narodom bez 'rodokmenu' a neexistujeme, tak ako to chapali Madari v 19.storoci, co nie je pravda. Popieranim existencie starych Slovakov si podkopavame nase dedicstvo.


----------



## Qwert

Of said:


> Velmi pekny vyklad, zda sa ze problemom VM prave bolo, ze sa sama nevykonstituovala - nezadefinovala - nepomenavala. Preto pouzivam mena VM a Velkomoravania technicky, ako prislusnikov statu, ktory bol tak pomenovany, kedze vlastny nazov nemal.


Pozeráš sa na to z dnešného pohľadu. V 9. storočí niečo ako nacionalizmus neexistovalo. Pospolitý ľud sa dostával do feudálneho jarma a tým ľuďom bolo jedno, či je ich pán Nemec, Slovák alebo Maďar. Robiť museli toľko isto. Svätoplukove výboje neboli pokusom vytvoriť nejakú Slovanskú ríšu, chcel len rozšíriť počet jemu podriadených osôb a získať korisť.

V tej dobe tiež štáty neboli nejako špeciálne pomenované, možno s výnimkou Byzancie, ale aj tá sa sama označovala skôr ako Rímska ríša. Ak chceš z VM robiť štát v dnešnom zmysle, tak si poriadne predbehol dobu.



Of said:


> Z toho odvijajuci a hlavny problem je, ze Slovaci sa konstituovali na zaklade inej identity, nie na zakladne tej velkomoravskej, pretoze si ju nepamatali a jej tradicia sa neprechovavala- v tom je ta diskontinuita.
> Slovaci sa zacinaju formovat ako slovanske obyvatelstvo 'prezivsie' na severe Uhorska a davaju si meno Slovaci - a to je zo 17.storocia s A v strede slova, co je pre nas definitivne. Ostatne Slovaci sa spominaju uz v Privilegiu pro SLavis zo 14. storocia...
> Az potom v obdobi narodneho obrodenia (od 18.st vyssie), obrodencov napadlo spojenie VM so Slovakmi, takze islo o spojenie umele, ale v skutocnosti prave.


Tradícia VM nezanikla, niektoré veci z nej sa preniesli do Uhorského a Českého kráľovstva. Jej modifikované písmo - azbuku doteraz používa väčšina Slovanov, tradícia sv. Cyrila a sv. Metoda tiež nikdy nebola prerušená. Jej kultúrny a civilizačný odkaz žije ďalej. VM šľachtici boli šľachtou aj v Českom a Uhorskom kráľovstve. Obyčajní ľudia mali samozrejme úplne iné starosti než VM.

Slováci sa neformovali ako obyvateľstvo preživšie na severe Uhorska. Keď Uhorsko vzniklo, Starí Slováci už dávno existovali. Moderní Slováci sú samozrejme do veľkej mieri ovplyvnení Uhorskom.



Amrafel said:


> výraz "starí slováci" sa nedá použiť, pretože slováci ako samostatný národ podľa môjho názoru vznikli až niekedy v 18. storočí


Je samozrejme rozdiel medzi chápaním pojmu národ v 19. storočí a v 9 storočí. Preto je vhodné použiť spojenie Starí Slováci, nie Slováci. Ako som už povedal, keď nemajú Maďari problém hovoriť o Starých Maďaroch alebo Gréci o Starých Grékoch, prečo by sme mi nemali hovoriť o Starých Slovákoch? Ak sme vznikli v 18, storočí, kde sme sa vzali? Sme tu už skoro 1 500 rokov. Nevznikli sme ako etnikum českého národa, nedovliekli nás sem Maďari, ani nič iné. Toto sú totiž veci o ktorých dlho seriózne hovorili naši priatelia spoza riek Morava a Dunaj.


----------



## wuane

Ludia,neviem co tu riesite.Aj bez Fica si myslim ,ze moji predkovia boli nejaki stari Slovaci.Ze vtedy sa Slovakmi nenazyvali ma nezaujima.Nie je kazdy historik,aby sa mohol vyjadrovat presne,odborne a spravne.Ci to boli praslovania,velkomoravaci alebo stari Slovaci je uplne jedno.Treba si hlavne uvedomit ze predkov mame,treba byt na to patricne hrdy a vazit si nasu tazku minulost,ze sme este ako narod jednotny.Nie kazdy narod na svete si presiel tym cim nasi predkovia.


----------



## zuzana

Som rodena bratislavcanka. Co v preklade znamena, ze v mojej rodine sa premleli asi vsetky okolite narodnosti. Rakusania, Madari, aj Cesi. Nemam dovod byt teraz presvedcena o tom, ze som Slovak ako lusk. Je treba ma preto odsudzovat? Myslim ze nie. Pripada mi smiesne bit sa do prs za nieco, co v mojom pripade vlastne nesuhlasi s realitou. A necitim sa menejcenne, ani ze by som bola nieco viac. Kolko z vas vie preukazat, teda pokial nepochadza z Oravy, Kysuc a podobne, ze sa v jeho rodine nevyskytla aj ina narodnost ako slovenska? 
Pripada mi smiesne v casoch Europskej unie diskutovat o tom, ze by sme mali prejavovat hrdost na nas narod. Podla mna je to na kazdom, ako to citi. A ja sa citim najma europsky. Vsak blava, ne


----------



## Of

Qwert said:


> Slováci sa neformovali ako obyvateľstvo preživšie na severe Uhorska. Keď Uhorsko vzniklo, Starí Slováci už dávno existovali. Moderní Slováci sú samozrejme do veľkej mieri ovplyvnení Uhorskom.


Zaver: Slovaci ako narod by neboli nikdy vznikli, nebyt Uhorska, ktore prezivsie velkomoravske obyvatelstvo zahrnute do jeho hranic po karpatskom obluku oddelilo od okolitich slovanskych statov, cim dalo predpoklady k jeho autonomnemu vyvoju vyustenemu do vyformovania sa v samostatny narod.

A teda chcem povedat, ze keby nas neboli zahrnuli do ich statu Madari, boli by sme zahrnuti bud do ceskeho, aleho polskeho statu - v tom pripade by sme boli Cechmi, resp. Poliakmi.


----------



## zuzana

keby keby keby... bola by som zvedava, ze ci by v inych pripadoch bola nespokojnost rovnaka. inak vobec si nemyslim, ze by participacia v rakusko uhorsku bola na skodu vyvoju nasej spolocnosti. v podstate sme boli sucastou jednej z najsilnejsich monarchii, a z toho boli cerpane aj vyhody aj nevyhody - na britskych ostrovoch este dodnes trvaju rozkoly medzi jednotlivymi narodmi. v rakusko uhorsku sa aspon nebojovalo medzi sebou - ked nepocitam drobne slachticke sarvatky. Isteze, ako v ktorom kolvek state boli uzemia menej a viac podporovane, ci uz kvoli blizkosti alebo prirodnym zdrojom. Akekolvek osidlenie sa odohrava najskor na miestach, ktore su pre ludi najrychlejsie obyvatelne.


----------



## Qwert

Of said:


> Zaver: Slovaci ako narod by neboli nikdy vznikli, nebyt Uhorska, ktore prezivsie velkomoravske obyvatelstvo zahrnute do jeho hranic po karpatskom obluku oddelilo od okolitich slovanskych statov, cim dalo predpoklady k jeho autonomnemu vyvoju vyustenemu do vyformovania sa v samostatny narod.
> 
> A teda chcem povedat, ze keby nas neboli zahrnuli do ich statu Madari, boli by sme zahrnuti bud do ceskeho, aleho polskeho statu - v tom pripade by sme boli Cechmi, resp. Poliakmi.


Slovenský národ tak ako ho dnes poznáme vznikol na základe udalostí, ktoré sa tu diali. Jednou z nich bolo aj začlenenie nášho územia do Uhorska. Mohlo to byť všetko inak, ale história nepozná "keby."



zuzana said:


> keby keby keby... bola by som zvedava, ze ci by v inych pripadoch bola nespokojnost rovnaka. inak vobec si nemyslim, ze by participacia v rakusko uhorsku bola na skodu vyvoju nasej spolocnosti. v podstate sme boli sucastou jednej z najsilnejsich monarchii, a z toho boli cerpane aj vyhody aj nevyhody - na britskych ostrovoch este dodnes trvaju rozkoly medzi jednotlivymi narodmi. v rakusko uhorsku sa aspon nebojovalo medzi sebou - ked nepocitam drobne slachticke sarvatky. Isteze, ako v ktorom kolvek state boli uzemia menej a viac podporovane, ci uz kvoli blizkosti alebo prirodnym zdrojom. Akekolvek osidlenie sa odohrava najskor na miestach, ktore su pre ludi najrychlejsie obyvatelne.


Roky 1867 až 1918, keď sme boli súčasťou Rakúsko-Uhorska bolo jednou z nečiernejších a najsmutnejších častí našich dejín. Na druhej strane, to že sme boli súčasťou Uhorska nemožno posudzovať negatívne, s výnimkou možno posledných 100 rokov. No určite to nebol pokojný štát, to sa hlboko mýliš. Boje pohanov proti kráľovi, tatársky vpád, odboj šľachty proti kráľom, turecké vojny, protihabsburské povstania, napoleonské vojny, revolúcie, pokusy o zničenie menšín a tak ďalej. Toho boli plné naše dejiny. Krvavé dejiny mali všetky európske národy, my sme ale v tej krvavejšej polovici. Tie "drobné" šľachtické šarvátky, ktoré občas zachvátili celú krajinu stáli život tisíce obyčajných ľudí.

V Rakúsko-Uhorsku to nebolo o menšej podpore Uhorska (Slovensko na tom bolo stále relatívne lepšie, než zvyšok Uhorska). Tam išlo o to, že v tom štáte existovali dva úplne rozdielne hospodárske systémy. V Rakúsku to bol kapitalizmus, v Uhorsku stále feudalizmus. To je ako keby na západnom Slovensku bol kapitalizmus a na východe stále socializmus.


----------



## zuzana

Qwert said:


> Slovenský národ tak ako ho dnes poznáme vznikol na základe udalostí, ktoré sa tu diali. Jednou z nich bolo aj začlenenie nášho územia do Uhorska. Mohlo to byť všetko inak, ale história nepozná "keby."
> 
> 
> 
> Roky 1867 až 1918, keď sme boli súčasťou Rakúsko-Uhorska bolo jednou z nečiernejších a najsmutnejších častí našich dejín. Na druhej strane, to že sme boli súčasťou Uhorska nemožno posudzovať negatívne, s výnimkou možno posledných 100 rokov. No určite to nebol pokojný štát, to sa hlboko mýliš. Boje pohanov proti kráľovi, tatársky vpád, odboj šľachty proti kráľom, turecké vojny, protihabsburské povstania, napoleonské vojny, revolúcie, pokusy o zničenie menšín a tak ďalej. Toho boli plné naše dejiny. Krvavé dejiny mali všetky európske národy, my sme ale v tej krvavejšej polovici. Tie "drobné" šľachtické šarvátky, ktoré občas zachvátili celú krajinu stáli život tisíce obyčajných ľudí.
> 
> V Rakúsko-Uhorsku to nebolo o menšej podpore Uhorska (Slovensko na tom bolo stále relatívne lepšie, než zvyšok Uhorska). Tam išlo o to, že v tom štáte existovali dva úplne rozdielne hospodárske systémy. V Rakúsku to bol kapitalizmus, v Uhorsku stále feudalizmus. To je ako keby na západnom Slovensku bol kapitalizmus a na východe stále socializmus.


Necital si ma uplne pozorne. Pisala som, ze co sa tyka *vnutornych rozbrojov*, nebolo to az tak ostre, ako na britskych ostrovoch. to sa samozrejme netyka pohanov, tatarov, turkov, napoleona. A teraz si nejak nespomeniem, ktora revolucia bola na uzemi slovenska krvava. pokusy o zvrhnutie krala sa odohravali uplne vsade, utlacanie mensin detto, nehovoriac o brutalite feudalizmu v spanielsku a francuzsku.


----------



## Qwert

zuzana said:


> Necital si ma uplne pozorne. Pisala som, ze co sa tyka *vnutornych rozbrojov*, nebolo to az tak ostre, ako na britskych ostrovoch. to sa samozrejme netyka pohanov, tatarov, turkov, napoleona. A teraz si nejak nespomeniem, ktora revolucia bola na uzemi slovenska krvava. pokusy o zvrhnutie krala sa odohravali uplne vsade, utlacanie mensin detto, nehovoriac o brutalite feudalizmu v spanielsku a francuzsku.


Odboj šľachty proti kráľovi boli podľa mňa vnútorné rozbroje. Ten odboj tu bol napríklad v časoch Matúša Čáka Trenčianskeho. Povstania sedliakov, baníkov... Tiež tu boli napr.: bratríci, jiskrovci, čo bolo tiež viac-menej dôsledkom domácich rozbrojov. Potom tu boli dlhé roky protihabsburské povstania, teda tiež vnútorné rozbroje. Krvavou revolúciu bola napríklad tá z 1848/1849.


----------



## Amrafel

Qwert said:


> Roky 1867 až 1918, keď sme boli súčasťou Rakúsko-Uhorska bolo jednou z nečiernejších a najsmutnejších častí našich dejín.


nemyslím si. podľa mňa je tá doba len nafúknutá nacionalistami. samozrejme nechcem ospravedlňovať maďarské vedenie, ale nepovažujem obdobie maďarizácie za nejak zvlášť drastické


----------



## zuzana

Qwert said:


> Odboj šľachty proti kráľovi boli podľa mňa vnútorné rozbroje. Ten odboj tu bol napríklad v časoch Matúša Čáka Trenčianskeho. Povstania sedliakov, baníkov... Tiež tu boli napr.: bratríci, jiskrovci, čo bolo tiež viac-menej dôsledkom domácich rozbrojov. Potom tu boli dlhé roky protihabsburské povstania, teda tiež vnútorné rozbroje. Krvavou revolúciu bola napríklad tá z 1848/1849.


na slovenskom uzemi... povstania som nevyclenila z vnutornych rozbrojov qwertiku. Ale to je jedno. Nie som fanusik vojnovej historie, je pravda, ze mi vela veci uniklo. Stale si vsak myslim, ze mame stastie, ze nam doteraz nezostali organizacie ala IRA ci ETA, ako v niektorych inych krajinach. Ze sme v tomto smere o cosi "kulturnejsi".


----------



## Qwert

Amrafel said:


> nemyslím si. podľa mňa je tá doba len nafúknutá nacionalistami. samozrejme nechcem ospravedlňovať maďarské vedenie, ale nepovažujem obdobie maďarizácie za nejak zvlášť drastické


Nie že by sa ľudia zabíjali na ulici, aj keď aj to sa dialo. Ani nebolo tak kruté ako niektoré vojny a podobne, v každom prípade to bola genocída. Nie krvavá, ale kultúrna a jazyková.hno:



zuzana said:


> na slovenskom uzemi... povstania som nevyclenila z vnutornych rozbrojov qwertiku. Ale to je jedno. Nie som fanusik vojnovej historie, je pravda, ze mi vela veci uniklo. Stale si vsak myslim, ze mame stastie, ze nam doteraz nezostali organizacie ala IRA ci ETA, ako v niektorych inych krajinach. Ze sme v tomto smere o cosi "kulturnejsi".


Veď to všetko bolo aj alebo iba na Slovenskom území. Ale súhlasím s tým, že v tomto (IRA, ETA) sme my, stredoeurópania, kultúrnejší než na tí na západ od nás. Aspoň v niečom.


----------



## wuane

Amrafel said:


> nemyslím si. podľa mňa je tá doba len nafúknutá nacionalistami. samozrejme nechcem ospravedlňovať maďarské vedenie, ale nepovažujem obdobie maďarizácie za nejak zvlášť drastické


Voci narodu to bolo drasticke.


----------



## futuros

*Slovania zvládli výrobu ocele už v 9. stor.*











> Technika tavenia železa sa do Európy rozšírila z Prednej Ázie už v prvom tisícročí pred. n. l. Slovanom bola známa už z ich zakarpatskej pravlasti. Na prelome 8. a 9. storočia sa táto výroba začala sústreďovať v hutách, čo zaisťovalo hromadnú produkciu. Na Morave bolo napr. objavených 24 taviacich pecí z tohto obdobia. Ako ukazujú rozbory železných predmetov, Slovania zvládli výrobu ocele už v 9. stor.


Celý článok tu.


----------



## wonderdax

Guns, Germs, and Steel


----------



## feudal

^^
Skor by tam malo byt: "Slovania zvladli vyrobu zeleza AZ v 9. storoci":lol:


----------



## Amrafel

^^pravdepodobne to mysleli ako 9. stor. p.n.l.


----------



## zuzana

Amrafel said:


> ^^pravdepodobne to mysleli ako 9. stor. p.n.l.


to bol trochu zly vtip


----------



## Amrafel

^^mne sa ako zlý vtip zdá ten článok, ktorý zaostalosť považuje za pokrokovosť


----------



## zuzana

Amrafel said:


> ^^mne sa ako zlý vtip zdá ten článok, ktorý zaostalosť považuje za pokrokovosť


btw ocel nie je to iste co zelezo. a: Číňania za vlády cisára Jü okolo r. 2220 pred n. l. vynašli oceľ. Oceľ je železo s najmenej 0,3 % obsahom uhlíka a práve prímes uhlíka umožnila kaliť oceľ prudkým ochladením.
podla mna ten clanok neznamena tragediu.


----------



## Amrafel

^^v Indii je zas stĺp z čistého železa, taký, aký nevedia, pokiaľ viem, ani dnes odliať


----------



## zuzana

Amrafel said:


> ^^v Indii je zas stĺp z čistého železa, taký, aký nevedia, pokiaľ viem, ani dnes odliať


 je tazke porovnavat azijske kultury s europskymi, kedze sa vyvijali nezavisle. chcela som tym len povedat, ze podla mna vobec nie je tragedia, ze technologiu vyroby ocele poznali slovania uz v 9. storoci.


----------



## vlaDyka

jeden off-topic

2 futuros :
Tvoj umysel v na samom zaciatku tohoto vlakna je super. Jeho 1. post je jeho naplnanim (_oprav si preboha ten ranny stredovek_ v tvojich postoch !), o Kostelci, ci info o nitrianskych nalezoch tiez beriem....podobne ako o kopcianskom kostoliku (lokalitu si tam nejako zabudol dopisat...  ) sv. Margity Antiochijskej a vydrickej lokalite ani nehovoriac. Rotundova mapa priam napada rozvetvit a nafotit lokality, podla vzoru Kostelca. 
Pokracujes na hradiska - ano, bratislavske je dobry zaciatok, nielen prof. Stefanovicova by sa tesila, ale aj p. Sulcova, ci p.Fiala, ktory je aj autorom tej rekonstrukcie na obrazku (info pre Amrafel-a). Ale je to rekonstrukcia az z 2.pol. 13.storocia !
Ides dalej, po objektoch, i ked su to hlavne "skeny"... az na tu maketu oravskeho zamku samozrejme (i ked stale neviem, co to ma s 7.~9. storocim).
Skoda toho uletu, ale zrejme som velky idealista....ak sa nenechas strhnut nejakymi naladami "komu-kto-kedy" a "ako to asi bolo naozaj", a ostanes pri tom, co sa da aspon vidiet ci overit "In Situ", bude to tu super !

2 all :
Uz podla nazvu je obdobie troch storoci velmi kratke obdobie, na ake-take oznacenie urbanizacie na terajsom, slovenskom uzemi, oznacovaneho risou Samovou, ci neskor az Velkomoravskou. Najst zname, povodne lokality, a ako su na tom teraz nemoze byt az take tazke.... Je jasne, ze nove arch. objavy v Nitre, v Ziline ci nedavno aj v Trnave su uzasnymi udalostami. Ale takmer vsetky stopy z tohoto obdobia su niekolko metrov po zemou a to sa tazko prezentuje .... 
Prejst do niecoho "narod-cokolvek-eho", to snad ...hno: ... To potom radsej zmente topic, lebo to tu bude viac-menej off-topic. Ved to tu chce by do 9.storocia, nie 19. 
Len kratky citat, zhodou okolnosti z prednasky prof. Stefanovicovej : "_...slovenská národnosť sa formuje v priebehu 10. storočia a o jej existencii môžeme hovoriť od 11. storočia, aj keď termín Slovák je o niečo neskorší. Preto používame pre 9. storočie ešte názov Slovan, prípadne Sloven..._"

Dajme tomu, ze ti cervene bodky z mapy su lokality urbanizacie (podla topic-u). Ved, preco nie: zdroj : blog Mapy Uhorska









2 wuane :
na SC foru su aj "horsie" topics, to by som sa az tak nedivil....  mozno sa fakt nieco nauci-me, ci ...-te. :lol:

Tak ci tak, drzim palce.... kay: Ked budem mat cim, rad prispejem....


----------



## Amrafel

zuzana said:


> je tazke porovnavat azijske kultury s europskymi, kedze sa vyvijali nezavisle. chcela som tym len povedat, ze podla mna vobec nie je tragedia, ze technologiu vyroby ocele poznali slovania uz v 9. storoci.


nie celkom nezávisle - v tomto období už existovali veľmi čulé obchodné styky medzi Európu a Áziou, dokonca aj medzi ázijskymi krajinami (konkr. Perziou) a Veľkou Moravou.


----------



## futuros

VlaDyka musím priznať, že na tvoj príspevok nemôžem iba na jeden krát odpovedať, ale tomu som samozrejme rád. :cheers:



vlaDyka said:


> 2 futuros :
> Tvoj umysel v na samom zaciatku tohoto vlakna je super. Jeho 1. post je jeho naplnanim (_oprav si preboha ten ranny stredovek_ v tvojich postoch !),


Ech. Opravené. :angel:


vlaDyka said:


> o Kostelci, ci info o nitrianskych nalezoch tiez beriem....podobne ako o kopcianskom kostoliku (lokalitu si tam nejako zabudol dopisat...  ) sv. Margity Antiochijskej a vydrickej lokalite ani nehovoriac. Rotundova mapa priam napada rozvetvit a nafotit lokality, podla vzoru Kostelca.


Potrebujem ešte niečo doriešiť, a potom sa chcem dať presne na túto cestu. :cheers: Jednak robiť databázu informácii (s odkazom na ich zdroj) a rovnako neskôr aj nejaké znalostné odvodzovanie. :fiddle: Veľká morava vlastne trvala menej ako 100 rokov, a preto je veľmi zaujímavé pozbierať čo najviac informácií z tohto obdobia. Potom je dosť možné rekonštruovať tú dobu, hoc s veľa pravdepodobnosťami, avšak informácie s dobrou referenciou (Fuldské anály, občiansky zákonník ...) môžu pri takejto rekonštrukcii pomôcť celkom skvele. 

Aby som bol konkrétny, tak chceme virtuálne rekonštruovať Veľkomoravské hradisko *Trniny *(vlastne boli tam už aj Kelti), a potom ho porovnať s nálezmi z roku 197X, ak sa samozrejme k nejakým informáciám dostanem. Dnes tam je iba les, lístie, strmý kopec ... Viem že sa tam kedysi robil archeologický výskum, ale nejak sa to považovalo za povinnosť evidencie, a tým to zhaslo. Snáď aspoň existujú niekde nejaké údaje.


----------



## futuros

^^^^
*Projekt rekoštrukcie (VRML napríklad) Veľkomoravského hradiska Trniny. *

O ktorom zatiaľ neviem ani poskytnúť žiadne relevatné dôkazy existencie. :lol: Avšak prebiehal tam viac krát ešte počas komunizmu nejaký výskum, ale ich výstupy sú zatiaľ v nedohľadne. :hahano: 

Chcel by som to spraviť tak, že toto hradisko rekonštruuje na základe informácií z iných hradísk a samozrejme na záver aj s ich archeologickým overením (alebo vyvrátením/nevyvrátením). Na základe existujúcich pôdorysov hradísk ako Mikulčice alebo Ducové, je možné urobiť odhad pôdorysu hradiska Trniny. Ako hlavné parametre môže na začiatok slúžiť veľkosť hradiska v hektároch (takto sa obyčajne udáva ich veľkosť) a potom by bolo možné nájsť objektky, ktoré by sa umiestnili do priestoru hradiska Trniny.

No a po nazbieraní údajov by sa vytvoril VRML model, v ktorom by sa dalo reálne prechádzať. Vlastne by to bol virtuálny skanzen.  Vlastne ešte ani neexistuje VRML model Ducového. Tiež akiste zaujímavý projekt.























































Keď budem mať viac času, tak sa do toho pustím. Celé to bude zastrešené projektom


----------



## wonderdax

^^ prosim ta len to nepostuj do madarskej sekciie rad by som siel este na madarske klobasky tento rok


----------



## futuros

wonderdax said:


> ^^ prosim ta len to nepostuj do madarskej sekciie rad by som siel este na madarske klobasky tento rok


No, to je pravda. Ale ja s tym nechcem vyvolať žiadne vášne. Je to pre mňa čisto historické bádanie. A ako som už viac krát spomenul, radšej pôjdem s klasikom maďarom na pivko, ako z holohlavým slovákom na minerálku (ktorý nepije, nehulí, ... a iba trénuje východné športy). :lol: :hahano:

Na druhej strane viem si predstaviť aj taký projekt pre Rakúsko-Uhorsko. Ten projekt Veľká morava bude zobrazovať rôzne hradiská, bojiská, či hranice v závislosti od zvoleného času. To by sa mohlo dať potiahnuť aj na dátumy po roku 907, a hľadali by sa slovenské sféry aj z tohto obdobia. A možno by to poviedlo k tomu, že začneme Rakúsko-Uhorsko skutočne brať ako spolok rôznych národností, ..., no a ten záver, maďarizáciu, na tou sa musíme (teda poniektorí slováci) zmieriť, a viniť môžu jedine vtedajších ľudí, nie hľadať nepriateľa v súčasnom maďarsku. V podstate, tak isto už nevnímame Nemcov, že sú fašisti, ale normálni ľudia.


----------



## futuros

*Trniny:
*
Inak, ten archelogický výskym čo som spomín robil pravdepodovne Pavol Čaplovič. Musím sa dostať k tejto knižke:
*ČAPLOVIČ,D.: Orava v praveku, vo včasnej dobe dejinnej a na začiatku stredoveku. Martin.(1987)*


No zatiaľ sa pokúsim postupne, pomaly spoznávať priestor tohto hradiska. Trošku som sa pohral s geografickými vlastnosťami prostredia, a rozdelil som územie *Trnín* do troch skupín.



*Zóna 1:*
Vladykov palác 90%
Kostol (rotunda) 60% 
Palisáda okolo zóny 80% 

*Zóna 2:*
Vladykov palác 30%
Kostol (rotunda) 60%
Palisáda okolo zóny 60% 

*Zóna 3:*
Vladykov palác 5%
Kostol (rotunda) 50%
Palisáda okolo zóny 30% 

Žltými šípkami sú vyznačené pravdepodovné pohyby ľudí (zvierat, tovarov ...).


----------



## alexander.27

zuzana said:


> btw ocel nie je to iste co zelezo. a: Číňania za vlády cisára Jü okolo r. 2220 pred n. l. vynašli oceľ. Oceľ je železo s najmenej 0,3 % obsahom uhlíka a práve prímes uhlíka umožnila kaliť oceľ prudkým ochladením.
> podla mna ten clanok neznamena tragediu.


cisár Jü je postava z čínskych mýtov, prvý čínsky cisár Š´chuang ti (už toto meno znamená Prvý cisár) vládol 221-209 p.n.l....železo sa spája s Chetitmi a východným Stredomorím na začiatku 2. tisícročia p.n.l. a v Číne sa objavilo neskôr, takže vynájdenie ocele okolo roku 2220 p.n.l. asi nie


----------



## futuros

A tu ešte bolo hradisko *Ostrá skalka*, ktoré tiež susedí s Dolným Kubínom. Inak, práve som zistil, že medzi ultra málo ľudí, ktorí publikovali nejaké články ohľadom týchto lokalít patrí Dušan Čaplovič. :fiddle: No, vidím to na spoluprácu pravice a ľavice (nič viac).  To len aby ste ma nepokladali za tajného agenta SMERU . 

:cheers:

Čaplovič, D.:Orava v praveku, vo včasnej dobe dejinnej a na začiatku stredoveku, Martin 1987
Čaplovič, D.:Osídlenie Ostrej skaly nad Vyšným Kubínom. In:AVANS v r. 1977, Nitra 1978

Snáď sa k týmto materiálom dostanem, a snáď sú tam nejaké náčrty, či nejaké archeologické vykopávky (obrysy múrov ...).


----------



## futuros

*Aktualita*

28.11.2008

*Na Nitrianskom hrade našli možno hrob  Svätého Svorada* 












> Svätý Svorad (označovaný tiež ako sv. Andrej - Svorad, lat. Zoerardus, poľ. Świerad) (začiatok (* okolo roku 980 – † okolo roku 1030) – slovenský svätec a patrón mesta Nitry a nitrianskej diecézy.
> 
> Svätý Svorad sa narodil v Opatowci na Wisle v Malopoľsku. Niekoľko rokov žil ako pustovník neďaleko dediny Tropia nad Dunajcom.
> 
> *Za vlády uhorského kráľa Štefana I. prišiel Svorad do Nitry, kde vstúpil do benediktínskej rehole v kláštore sv. Hypolita na Zobore. Tam prijal od opáta Filipa mníšske rúcho a rehoľné meno Andrej.
> 
> Svätý Svorad pustovníčil aj v kláštore na Zobore, traduje sa, že viedol pustovnícky spôsob života v malej jaskyni neďaleko kláštora. Jaskyňa sa odvtedy nazýva Svoradova. Žil v tak prísnej askéze, že podľa legendy sa mu železná reťaz, ktorú nosil omotanú okolo pásu, časom vrástla do jeho tela. Jeho žiakom bol sv. Benedikt (Beňadik), ktorý pustovničil na Skalke pri Trenčíne.
> 
> Svätý Svorad zomrel niekedy okolo roku 1030. Nitriansky vojvoda Gejza už v roku 1064 urobil prvé kroky k jeho svätorečeniu, hoci kult tohto prvého slovenského svätca bol oficiálne potvrdený až v roku 1083 pápežom Gregorom VII. zásluhou uhorského kráľa Ladislava I.*
> 
> Ostatky sv. Svorada sú uložené v katedrále sv. Emeráma v Nitre.
> 
> O živote sv. Svorada sa dozvedáme z Legendy o pustovníkoch Svoradovi-Andrejovi a Beňadikovi, ktorú napísal zo slovenského územia pochádzajúci básnik a prozaik Maurus.


----------



## futuros

*21.12. - Zimný slnovrat prichádza*

Priatelia, a je tu *Proseň*. Mesiac Striboga. (podľa Veľkomoravského lunárneho kalendáru)


> Stribog je staroslovanský boh vetra a búrok. Vyskytuje sa vo vzťahu s vodou, slnkom, počasím a dušami zomrelých, je aj bohom spevu a lásky. Môže byť dobrým aj zlým, nosí šťastie i nešťastie. Jeho meno je asi odvodené od striebra, ktoré je synonymom šťastia. V ruskom epose Slovo o pluku Igorovom (12. stor.) je poznámka, že vetry vanúce od mora sú "vnuci Striboga".





> *Stribog mal mnoho synov a ľudia verili, že keď je búrka, tak sa on a jeho synovia preháňajú opití po krajine na svojich koňoch.* :nuts: Podľa niektorých zdrojov mal štyroch synov v podobe južného, severného, západného a východného vetra. Južný vietor prinášal teplo a vlahu, severný zimu, ale aj zdravie, západný dážď a východný zasa čistý vzduch. Jeho ženou bola *Meluzína*.












Kresťania to majú vyrátané tak, že* Zimný slnovrat + 3 dni = 24.12. (Štedrý večer).*
V starom Egypte (čo je zovšeobecnenie Kresťanstva) bol Zimný slnovrat dátumom, keď sa prestala predlžovať noc, a teda začal prúdiť život.

U kresťanov (špecializácia Egyptu) sa to použilo pri dátume narodenia Ježiša Krista.

Vo všeobecnosti možno povedať, že k Zimnému slnovratu sa viaže každé druhé náboženstvo. 
:cheers:


----------



## futuros

*Veľkomoravské hradisko Pobedim.*

Inak toto hradisko je už z doby Pribinového kniežatstva. O tomto hradisku bol celý jeden diel na STV2 - Pavla Dvořáka (absolútne odporúčam, podľa mňa jeden s najväčších súčasných historikov na Slovensku).


----------



## wuane

^^Pan Dvorak je borec.Kamaratim sa s jeho synom,kedysi som maval rozne informacie takpovediac z prvej ruky.:nuts:


----------



## wuane

futuros said:


> radšej pôjdem s klasikom maďarom na pivko, ako z holohlavým slovákom na minerálku (ktorý nepije, nehulí, ... a iba trénuje východné športy). :lol: :hahano:
> no a ten záver, maďarizáciu, na tou sa musíme (teda poniektorí slováci) zmieriť, a viniť môžu jedine vtedajších ľudí, nie hľadať nepriateľa v súčasnom maďarsku. V podstate, tak isto už nevnímame Nemcov, že sú fašisti, ale normálni ľudia.


.Na nemcov a ich pokoru za WWII madari proste nemaju.Nemec sa hambi ako pes ked mu zacnes rozpravat o WWII.Polka madarov ta vsak aj v dnesnej dobe bude presviedcat,ze Slovensko je horne uhorsko.


----------



## futuros

wuane said:


> .Na nemcov a ich pokoru za WWII madari proste nemaju.Nemec sa hambi ako pes ked mu zacnes rozpravat o WWII.Polka madarov ta vsak aj v dnesnej dobe bude presviedcat,ze Slovensko je horne uhorsko.


Súhlasím.

To je aj jeden z dôkazov, že nacionalizmus vedie vlastne ku chudobe národa. (Hilter vlastne Nemecko vydal napospas USA a CCCP). Alebo si zoberme porovnanie vplyvu demokratov a republikánou v USA. Kým republikáni brutálne preťažujú rozpočet, demokrati ho dávajú do poriadku. 
*
Skrátka, nacionalizmus krajinu práveže ochudobňuje. *


----------



## wuane

^^Nie nacionalizmus,ale primitivny nacionalizmus.


----------



## futuros

Priatelia, toto som už chcel sem poslať sem včera, ale nestihol som to dokončiť, ..., až dnes ráno o 5:00. Je to taká malá zbierka *Dobových dokumentov z ranostredovekého obdobia zo Strednej Euŕopy*. Zbierka obsahuje preklady týchto diel a súčasne aj obrázky konkrétnych dobových diel. Neviem či ste napr. niekedy videli nejaký dokument s menom Pribinu, Koceľa, Rastislava, ..., atď. Snáď sa to Vám bude páčiť. 

Pozor, má to 11 MB. :angel:


----------



## feudal

^^
Vidim futuros, ze ta ta Morava drzi Je to dobry napad takto dat veci dohromady.

Chybaju ti tam ale dost dolezite listiny zo zaciatku 10. storocia... ved len bitka pri Bratislave r. 907 sa spomina v asi 6 pisomnych zdrojoch. Dalej je dost dokumentov o vlade Mojmira II. ktore by si tiez mohol pridat. Napr. Reginova kronika, ci Ruotgerov Zivot sv. Bruna, Altaisske analy, Uhorsko-polska kronika, Bavorske analy, atd...

Drzim palce


----------



## jarokat

Futuros, dobra praca, pravdou je, ze velkomoravskych hradisk roznej velkosti a vyznamu je, teda bolo, na SK (a v okoli) na mrte, no neviem o existencii hodnovernej mapy plus ich opisu... mozno je dovodom aj strach pred "hladacmi pokladov", ktori radi rozvrtaju vsetko na co natrafia, kedze jedna vec je lokalitu najst/oznacit a druha spravit jej archeologicky prieskum prv ako pridu pokladokopovia, ci sa mylim? Som tu amaterom...


----------



## Norkey

No, ciste technicky vzato, velkomoravska hradiste tehdy ale nebyla na slovensku ale na morave, protoze uzemi moravy tehdy sahalo az nekam k Presovu  Slovensko to bylo az pozdeji, kdyz se morava v dobe krize stahla nejdriv k vahu, pozdeji az skoro k r. Morave.. 

Jinak ten soubor futura dobrá práce, jen mi tam chybí též nějaké hodnocení oněch pramenů  Například se vedou živé diskuse (když zůstanu hned u první kapitoly), jestli byl Sámo skutečně Frank, či jestli to nebyl buď židovský kupec Samuel, případně příslušník galorománského obyvatelstva, které se tehdy hlavně zabývalo obchodem apod.  Tyhle diskuse jsou často neméně zajímavější, než archeologické nálezy samy o sobě, které odpověď na spoustu otázek stejně poskytnout ani nedokáže..


----------



## Qwert

Norkey said:


> No, ciste technicky vzato, velkomoravska hradiste tehdy ale nebyla na slovensku ale na morave, protoze uzemi moravy tehdy sahalo az nekam k Presovu  Slovensko to bylo az pozdeji, kdyz se morava v dobe krize stahla nejdriv k vahu, pozdeji az skoro k r. Morave..


Myslím, že každému je jasné aj bez upozornenia, že veľkomoravské hradiská boli na území Veľkej Moravy. Domnievam sa, že z toho je odvodený ich názov.


----------



## vlaDyka

Norkey said:


> No, ciste technicky vzato, velkomoravska hradiste tehdy ale nebyla na slovensku ale na morave, protoze uzemi moravy tehdy sahalo az nekam k Presovu  Slovensko to bylo az pozdeji, kdyz se morava v dobe krize stahla nejdriv k vahu, pozdeji az skoro k r. Morave..
> 
> Jinak ten soubor futura dobrá práce, jen mi tam chybí též nějaké hodnocení oněch pramenů  Například se vedou živé diskuse (když zůstanu hned u první kapitoly), jestli byl Sámo skutečně Frank, či jestli to nebyl buď židovský kupec Samuel, případně příslušník galorománského obyvatelstva, které se tehdy hlavně zabývalo obchodem apod.  Tyhle diskuse jsou často neméně zajímavější, než archeologické nálezy samy o sobě, které odpověď na spoustu otázek stejně poskytnout ani nedokáže..


...trochu poopravim - Velka Morava bola *aj* na uzemi dnesnej Moravy, *aj* na dnesneho Slovenska. Zjednodusene sa da povedat, ze Moravske a Nitrianske kniezatsvo + severna cast dnesneho Madarska. Neskor od Luzice az po dnesne Bulharsko.... Cize urcite nie iba na Morave, alebo iba na Slovensku. :bowtie: Takze "velkomoravska hradiste" sa teoreticky mozu najst aj v Bulharsku ci na Save :lol:

To ostatne... s tym sa sa tu (aj) futuros zahrava co srdco raci.... kay:


----------



## futuros

*Priatelia, toto je akiste náhoda, no stalo sa, dovoľte mi to tu pridať.*



> *SVÄTOJÁNSKA NOC SO SaS, UŽ TÚTO SOBOTU!*
> 
> V sobotu (20.6.) slávime najväčší *pohanský sviatok* - najdlhší deň v roku a pálime vatru na Partizánskej lúke, na Železnej studničke. Začiatok je o 18:00, vatru pálime o 21:30. Pozývame na guláš, pivo je v bufete za 1,10 €. Ak by mal niekto chuť nášmu tímu brigádnicky vypomôcť, nech pls napíše Palovi na facebooku (Pavol Spissak). Teším sa na vás


:angel: *Priatelia, ja som sa ženil presne 21.6.2008, čo je letný slnovrat (a aj prichádza vláda Perúna), v roku 2008 to krásne vyšlo na sobotu  , bolo to v kaplnke na Oravskom hrade. Prstene som navrhol v Microsoft Visio, kde som aplikoval vzor z jednej slovanskej nádoby z Veľkomoravského obdobia.*

*Perún.*


----------



## jozefst

Futuros, pekná symbolika! Oravský hrad, pekné miesto na svadbu. Vidno, že téma tohto threadu, ktorý si založil Ťa dosť baví.


----------



## vlaDyka

futuros said:


> No a na slovensku na zachovalo pomerne hodne rotúnd. Nie všetky boli z obdobia Veľkej Moravy, tie samozrejme vznikali aj v Rannouhorskom štáte.


Kedze sa ti tak "dobre bije", ked mas v nazve urbanizaciu v 7-8-9.storoci a hned na to spomenies aj predromanske obdobie (a to nemyslim v zlom samozrejme), pripapajam ti aj aktualitku z Trnavy. 
Nerad Quotujem aj obrazky, ale tu sa mi to nejako hodi, tak ma za to plz neukamenujte.

*Archeológovia objavili v Trnave rotundu, je v poradí devätnásta*

_"...Rotunda, ktorá je jednou z devätnástich na Slovensku, zanikla v roku 1360. Múr rotundy zachádza pod Dóm sv. Mikuláša. Znamená to, že v čase, keď ho stavali, rotundu zbúrali. Jej kameň použili na výstavbu kostola. „Vieme teda, kedy zanikla, ale nevieme, kedy vznikla. Nemôžeme vylúčiť ani veľkomoravské obdobie,“ dodal archeológ. ..."_

*sprava TASR z 22.7.2009*

_"...Objavená románska rotunda s apsidou s priemerom 9 metrov je pravdepodobne najväčším objektom svojho druhu na území Slovenska. Z tohto obdobia je známych iba devätnásť sakrálnych stavieb. Trnavská zanikla v roku 1360, pod jej základmi odkryli pri výkopových prácach šesť metrov hlboký karner-kostnicu s pozostatkami niekoľko desiatok tisícov bývalých obyvateľov mesta.
...
Podľa jeho slov sú v Trnave románske stavby ojedinelé, rotunda je prvým známym sakrálnym objektom. Bola postavená z kameňa, ktorý pochádzal z Dobrej Vody. V meste boli kamenné stavby vždy skôr výnimkou. Rovnako jedinečný je aj karner s pozostatkami bývalých Trnavčanov. „Obdobnú hĺbku má karner v Olomouci, kde ale skončili „už“ na piatich metroch..."_

A nakoniec clanok *Archeológovia objavili zrejme najstaršiu sakrálnu stavbu v Trnave*

_"...Pravdepodobne najstaršiu sakrálnu stavbu odkryli archeológovia pri Kostole sv. Mikuláša v Trnave. Objekt v tvare rotundy slúžil ako kostnica. Tú datujú až do 11. storočia.
...
Kamenná časť rotundy je totiž pre románske obdobie veľmi nezvyčajná.
Pre stredovek sú typické tehlové stavby. Našli sme zvyšky plevových tehál. Preto sa dá predpokladať, že nadzemná časť kostnice bola z tohto materiálu. Ale už to nikdy nedokážeme..."_

nejake to foto z miesta vyskumu - vid http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=38693746&postcount=247

**************
Este starsia sprava, pre doplnenie : 

_*V Trnave našli stopy germánskeho osídlenia*__

"...Sú to prvé dôkazy, že tu kedysi bola germánska osada... Cez osadu malo pretekať aj jedno rameno potoka Trnávka...."_
**************

...a nakoniec citacia z wikipedie :

_"Úrodná nížina na brehoch potoka Trnávka bola obývaná už v mladšej kamennej dobe. Kontinuita osídlenia nebola na dlhšie obdobia prerušovaná, čo dokazujú nálezy z bronzovej a železnej doby, napríklad poklad kelstkých mincí s nápismi BIATEC, NONNOS, COISA. Na prítomnosť rímskej kultúry poukazujú mince i keramika. Nálezy z 1. a 2. storočia sa zistili aj v polohe dnes už nejestvujúceho kostola sv. Michala. 
Stopy slovanských a veľkomoravských sídlisk a hrobov sa našli v mestskej časti Kopánka a na Sereďskej ceste."_


----------



## vlaDyka

A aby som nezabudol - *Sidlisko BOJNÁ*










*Archeologické nálezy z Bojnej predstavia českej verejnosti na výstave v Brne*

*Archeologický výskum v Bojnej priniesol nálezy z čias Pribinu*

*Archeologické objavy menia predstavy o histórii*

*Unikátne nálezy spustili výskum v Bojnej*

*Archeológovia predstavili vzácne nálezy z výskumu v Bojnej*


----------



## futuros

*K termínom "sloven", "starý slovák", "slovák"*



feudal said:


> Meno Slovieni na rozdiel od starych slovakov nie je vyfabulovane ale dolozene.


Čím je to prosím doložené? Pýtam sa čisto so záujmom, pretože som toto ešte neštudoval.  Teda ak tomu dobre rozumiem, "starý slovan" je vlastne totožný so "slovenom"? Zatiaľ to budem predpokladať.



aelfraed-nicolai said:


> trošku jazykovedy:
> Ja netvrdím, že sloven = starý slovák, ale *sloven => starý slovák, teda, že zo sloven si môžeme odvodiť názov starý slovák*. A to je rozdiel.


To tvoje tvrdenie je v tvojej interpretácii totálne nepresné, nepravdivé a zavádzajúce.

*I.*
*sloven => starý slovák*
*syntax:*
- presnejšie:







x (sloven(x)







starý slovák(x)), teda každé indivíduum, ktoré je slovenom, je súčasne aj starým slovákom.
*sémantika:*
- Toto tvrdenie by bolo pravdivé jedine pre označenie tých osôb, ktoré žili aj počas Veľkej Moravy a žili ešte aj po jej skončení. Keď už ale zomreli, tak už žiadni starí slováci nežili. V tomto jedinom prípade by to bola pravda, avšak na označenie presne týchto ľudí sa toto tvrdenie nepoužíva. Teda niektorí označujú termínom starí slováci aj tých ľudí, ktorý žili a zomreli počas Veľkej Moravy, alebo sa narodili tesne po Veľkej Morave a žili tu chudáci pod útlakom 1000 rokov. Takže celé tvrdenie je nepravdivé.

*II.*
V žiadnom prípade už vôbec neplatí, že
*sloven







starý slovák*, pretože by muselo platiť








x (((sloven(x)







starý slovák(x))








(starý slovák (x)







sloven(x)))

Nepravdivosť prvej implikácie som ukázal na prvom príklade, a nepravdivosť obrátenej implikácie je zjavná, teda: každé indivíduum, ktoré je starým slovákom, je súčasne aj slovenom. 

*III.*
*Správne (matematicky) je to takto:*







x (sloven(x)














starý slovák(x)),








(starý slovák(x)















*sloven = predchodca (starý slovák)
starý slovák = predchodca (slovák)
*
(keďže je predchodca tranzitívna relácia dá sa odvodiť že platí aj: *sloven = predchodca (slovák)* )

teda každé indivíduum, ktoré je slovenom, nie je súčasne aj starým slovákom, a súčasne, každé indivíduum, ktoré je starým slovákom, nie je súčasne aj slovenom. A vzťah medzi sloven a starý slovák je taký, že sloven je predchodca starého slováka a starý slovák je zas predchodcom slováka.

Inými slovami,
*nech *SLOVENI je množina všetkých slovenov, a STARÍ SLOVÁCI je množina všetkých starých slovákov, *potom*
SLOVENI







STARÍ SLOVÁCI =









a ešte inými slovami,
označovať obyvateľov Veľkej Moravy ako Starých slovákov je čistá demagógia, podobná našemu tvorcovi sociálneho nacionálneho raja. Ozaj, kto ten výrok vlastne spomenul? :bash: 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Priatelia, ospravedlňujem za trochu formálny jazyk, ale ak sa má vyhnúť nekonečnej a zbytočnej diskusii okolo jazyka, tak iná cesta nevedie. :angel:
Inak takéto formulácie by sa dali rozšíriť o výrazy ako "slovan", "starý slovan", "čech", "poliak" ... :cheers:


----------



## aelfraed-nicolai

futuros said:


> Čím je to prosím doložené? Pýtam sa čisto so záujmom, pretože som toto ešte neštudoval.  Teda ak tomu dobre rozumiem, "starý slovan" je vlastne totožný so "slovenom"? Zatiaľ to budem predpokladať.
> 
> 
> 
> To tvoje tvrdenie je v tvojej interpretácii totálne nepresné, nepravdivé a zavádzajúce.
> 
> *I.*
> *sloven => starý slovák*
> *syntax:*
> - presnejšie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x (sloven(x)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starý slovák(x)), teda každé indivíduum, ktoré je slovenom, je súčasne aj starým slovákom.
> *sémantika:*
> - Toto tvrdenie by bolo pravdivé jedine pre označenie tých osôb, ktoré žili aj počas Veľkej Moravy a žili ešte aj po jej skončení. Keď už ale zomreli, tak už žiadni starí slováci nežili. V tomto jedinom prípade by to bola pravda, avšak na označenie presne týchto ľudí sa toto tvrdenie nepoužíva. Teda niektorí označujú termínom starí slováci aj tých ľudí, ktorý žili a zomreli počas Veľkej Moravy, alebo sa narodili tesne po Veľkej Morave a žili tu chudáci pod útlakom 1000 rokov. Takže celé tvrdenie je nepravdivé.
> 
> *II.*
> V žiadnom prípade už vôbec neplatí, že
> *sloven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starý slovák*, pretože by muselo platiť
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x (((sloven(x)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starý slovák(x))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (starý slovák (x)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sloven(x)))
> 
> Nepravdivosť prvej implikácie som ukázal na prvom príklade, a nepravdivosť obrátenej implikácie je zjavná, teda: každé indivíduum, ktoré je starým slovákom, je súčasne aj slovenom.
> 
> *III.*
> *Správne (matematicky) je to takto:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x (sloven(x)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starý slovák(x)),
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (starý slovák(x)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sloven = predchodca (starý slovák)
> starý slovák = predchodca (slovák)
> *
> (keďže je predchodca tranzitívna relácia dá sa odvodiť že platí aj: *sloven = predchodca (slovák)* )
> 
> teda každé indivíduum, ktoré je slovenom, nie je súčasne aj starým slovákom, a súčasne, každé indivíduum, ktoré je starým slovákom, nie je súčasne aj slovenom. A vzťah medzi sloven a starý slovák je taký, že sloven je predchodca starého slováka a starý slovák je zas predchodcom slováka.
> 
> Inými slovami,
> *nech *SLOVENI je množina všetkých slovenov, a STARÍ SLOVÁCI je množina všetkých starých slovákov, *potom*
> SLOVENI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STARÍ SLOVÁCI =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a ešte inými slovami,
> označovať obyvateľov Veľkej Moravy ako Starých slovákov je čistá demagógia, podobná našemu tvorcovi sociálneho nacionálneho raja. Ozaj, kto ten výrok vlastne spomenul? :bash:
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Priatelia, ospravedlňujem za trochu formálny jazyk, ale ak sa má vyhnúť nekonečnej a zbytočnej diskusii okolo jazyka, tak iná cesta nevedie. :angel:
> Inak takéto formulácie by sa dali rozšíriť o výrazy ako "slovan", "starý slovan", "čech", "poliak" ... :cheers:


Veľmi pekne si to tu rozobral. Moja chyba s tym neopatrnym pouzivanim implikacie, ale to co si z toho urobil ty ma jednak pobavilo ale celkovo aj potesilo. 
Myslim, ze to dava zmysel a zhruba s tym v tejto podobe suhlasim. Osobne nemam potrebu to rozpytvavat, a len dodam ze ja pouzivam nasledovne oznacenia: 
hlavná množina (slovania), Podmnožina = Slovanské obyvateľstvo Veľkomorovaskej Ríše (Moravania, Nitrania, atď a tých nazývam sloveni), pričom označenie sloven potom po rozpade ríše ponechávam obyvateľom na území Slovenska. (Od tohoto bodu vznikajú často tie popletenia) 
Starý slovák veľmi nepoužívam ale od 10.storočia je to podľa mňa už možné, pričom zhruba od toho 15. storočia už používam označenie slovák.
Asi takto je to (samozrejme zatiaľ len podľa mňa) najsprávnejšie. 
Ešte raz ale musím povedať, že to ako si to zhrnul naozaj oceňujem, skutočne sa od toho dá odpychnúť v utvorení si vlastného názoru - aj v utvorení toho oficiálneho.


----------



## vlaDyka

:cheers: za reprezentaciu interpretacie !

Akurat "a žili tu chudáci pod útlakom 1000 rokov." je zase podla mna (pardon za vyraz) poriadna hovadina. Ja "beriem" max. 100. :righton: :cheers: Ale to plz nerozoberajme....len to len fakticka poznamka.


----------



## feudal

aelfraed-nicolai said:


> Ty robíš jednu veľkú chybu, že chybým slovien si zamieňaš slovo slovan.





aelfraed-nicolai said:


> ja pouzivam nasledovne oznacenia:
> hlavná množina (slovania), Podmnožina = Slovanské obyvateľstvo Veľkomorovaskej Ríše (Moravania, Nitrania, atď a tých nazývam sloveni),


nerobis skor chybu ty, ked nazyvas slovenmi, len obyvatelov velkej moravy? Historici vo svojich pracach nazyvaju slovienmi aj ine slovanske kmene ako len tie co zili na uzemi velkej moravy.



aelfraed-nicolai said:


> Starý slovák veľmi nepoužívam ale od 10.storočia je to podľa mňa už možné, pričom zhruba od toho 15. storočia už používam označenie slovák.


Uz som ta viac menej pochopoil. suhlasim, ze diferenciacia od okolitych kmenov nastala po zaniku velkej moravy,ale vyraznejsie az v 11. storoci, ked uz boli stabilizovane novovznikajuce staty. I keby sme pristupili na to, ze to izolovane slovanske obyvatelstvo, co sa dostalo do uhorska mozno nazyvat "starymi slovakmi", je to stale mimo toho kontextu v ktorom sa to snazi interpretovat nas najmudrejsi premier. A uz vonkoncom nemozno oznacit Svatopluka za krala tychlo "starych slovakov" lebo ten zomrel este v 9. storoci. Takze sa opat dostavame na zaciatok, kde som tvrdil, ze obyvatelov velkej moravy nemozno nazyvat starymi slovakmi.


----------



## Norkey

Regarding this historical period.. I always knew the czechs are descendants of the elves!  (Early medieval times as seen by Hollywood)





preview

btw slušná diskuze, nenechte se rušit.. tolik matematických výrazů na jednom místě jsem neviděl už roky  Já osobně se poslední dobou zajímám víc než o slovany o dějiny keltů u nás, člověk by neřekl kolik zajímavých zjištění to může přinést..  Faktem je, že jak příběh o Libuši tak většina mýtů "kmene čechů" má základ už v dobách keltů, respektive keltsko-germánské markomanské populace, což je přímo skvělé


----------



## aelfraed-nicolai

feudal said:


> Uz som ta viac menej pochopoil. suhlasim, ze diferenciacia od okolitych kmenov nastala po zaniku velkej moravy,ale vyraznejsie az v 11. storoci, ked uz boli stabilizovane novovznikajuce staty. I keby sme pristupili na to, ze to izolovane slovanske obyvatelstvo, co sa dostalo do uhorska mozno nazyvat "starymi slovakmi", je to stale mimo toho kontextu v ktorom sa to snazi interpretovat nas najmudrejsi premier. A uz vonkoncom nemozno oznacit Svatopluka za krala tychlo "starych slovakov" lebo ten zomrel este v 9. storoci. Takze sa opat dostavame na zaciatok, kde som tvrdil, ze obyvatelov velkej moravy nemozno nazyvat starymi slovakmi.


No s tymto vlastne suhlasim. Obyvatelov Velkomoravskej Rise nemozno vseobecne nazyvat "starymi slovakmi", v tomto smere je to skutocne scestne. 
Ale mozeme a mali by sme ich nazyvat slovenmi, pretoze to je dolozene pisomne. 
Akurat tu treba rozlisit to kedy su to vseobecne sloveni a od kedy je to len slovenske jadro, tych slovenov na nasom uzemi, ktorych uz mozeme nazyvat "stari slovaci". 
Ale vlastne ti uznavam ze Svatopluk by mal byt oficialne kralom slovenov. 
Len tak mimochodom sloven sa mi paci viac nez stary slovak. 
Je to ovela historicky korektnejsie. 
Ale som rad ze sa pomaly dostavame k nejakemu prijatelnemu vysledku. 
:cheers: 
Hold aj ja som obcas nepozorny, vo forme toho, co napisem. 
Ale prave preto mam rad diskuterov, ktori sa mi v tom povrtaju. :lol:


----------



## aelfraed-nicolai

Norkey said:


> Regarding this historical period.. I always knew the czechs are descendants of the elves!  (Early medieval times as seen by Hollywood)


Btw, to je nejaky fanmade film, alebo sa to da aj niekde zohnat? Celkom ma to zaujalo.


----------



## Norkey

^^15. října by to mělo dorazit do kin (viz odkaz), asi nejde čekat nějakou historickou exaktnost (zvlášť od debutujícího režiséra), ale z tohoto období (příchod slovanů) je to asi první vážnější pokus a to vypadá zajímavě.. něco na způsob poslední legie nebo krále artuše..


----------



## futuros

vlaDyka said:


> Akurat "a žili tu chudáci pod útlakom 1000 rokov." je zase podla mna (pardon za vyraz) poriadna hovadina. Ja "beriem" max. 100. :righton: :cheers: Ale to plz nerozoberajme....len to len fakticka poznamka.


To som si len robil srandu, zabudol som tam pridať nejaký symbol reprezentujúci sarkazmus, pretože mnoho hejslovákov by si to tak strašne prialo (aby tu bola tisícročná poroba), aby mohli mať dôvod proti niekomu bojovať.





aelfraed-nicolai said:


> Veľmi pekne si to tu rozobral. Moja chyba s tym neopatrnym pouzivanim implikacie, ale to co si z toho urobil ty ma jednak pobavilo ale celkovo aj potesilo.


Díkes, že si to tak zobral, bál som sa, aby sme sa nehádali. :angel:


----------



## futuros

Norkey said:


> ^^15. října by to mělo dorazit do kin (viz odkaz), asi nejde čekat nějakou historickou exaktnost (zvlášť od debutujícího režiséra), ale z tohoto období (příchod slovanů) je to asi první vážnější pokus a to vypadá zajímavě.. něco na způsob poslední legie nebo krále artuše..


Tak to si rád pozriem. :cheers:

Inak aj na toto sa veľmi teším:
*Jakubisko pracuje na filme o Slovanoch*


> Slovenský režisér Juraj Jakubisko pracuje na novom projekte. Prvá verzia scenára s pracovným názvom Tisíc rokov samoty mapuje "Slovanstvo v strednej a východnej Európe v 6. až 9. storočí nášho letopočtu," uviedla pre agentúru SITA PR a marketingová manažérka spoločnosti Bontonfilm Zuzana Szabóová. "Je to príbeh, ktorý sa dotýka prakticky všetkých slovanských národov, ale aj mnohých národov neslovanských, napríklad Turkov či Mongolov. Veľkú rolu tu hrá pohanská viera. Úsvit slovanského veku by som rád natáčal v nejakej prírodnej scenérii, ktorá má sama v sebe charizmu. Jedno také zázračné miesto som teraz objavil na obyčajných fotkách z dovolenky našich známych, v lete sa tam chcem ísť pozrieť," povedal známy filmár. Spomínané miesto a krajinu, kde sa nachádza, neprezradil. Nakrúcať sa však nebude len v Európe, ale aj za oceánom. "Šírke záberu toho príbehu zodpovedá aj šírka medzinárodnej koprodukcie, ktorú musím pre nový projekt zaistiť, v tejto fáze jednáme s veľkými štúdiami, ako v Amerike, tak aj v Európe. Aj herecké obsadenie bude ešte viac multinárodné než u Bathory," dodala Jakubiskova manželka a producentka Deana Jakubisková-Horváthová.


----------



## Norkey

futuros said:


> Tak to si rád pozriem. :cheers:
> 
> Inak aj na toto sa veľmi teším:
> *Jakubisko pracuje na filme o Slovanoch*


Taky zajímavé. A to bude film, nebo dokument? Zmapovat tři století historie v jednom (velko)filmu.. navíc osobně jsem dost skeptický že v současnosti máme dost informací o životě v té době. Werner to pojal jako výklad mýtu (ještě ke všemu od takových "es" jakými byli Kosmas nebo A.Jirásek, tam už vážně nebylo co zkazit). Ale tak Jakubisko se snaží, všechna čest 

Každopádně by měl angažovat Winter Ave Zoli (a ty její kolegyně z Libuše k ní) která, aspoň podle traileru, vypadá hodně podobná té Rohanské princezně z LOTR, což samozřejmě chválím.. 

Sorry for OT, bylo to aspoň trochu k historii ale


----------



## odar

Príbeh o solúnskych bratoch možno sfilmujú v Nitre


----------



## aelfraed-nicolai

futuros said:


> Díkes, že si to tak zobral, bál som sa, aby sme sa nehádali. :angel:


Tak to sa vazne nemusis bat. :lol: Dobra diskusia sa zaobide aj bez hadok a taky vtipek, je len korenim. 
Po tvojom rozobrani som mal sice chut napisat: Nepisal som to v jazyku vyrokovej logiky. ale naco to rozpytvavat? 

Hovorim, ze sa mi to vlastne pacilo. Kiez by si viac ludi davalo taku namahu a zamyslalo sa. 

Btw. Bodaj by sa to natacanie tych nasich historickych skvostov uz konecne naplno rozbehlo. Vyzera to fajn, uz len dokopat nejakych schopnych producentov. Lebo materialu je dost. 

A este ma napadlo aby som sa dostal aj k celkovej teme, ze sa objavili nove indicie v oblasti archeologie zameranej na Nitrianske kniezatstvo. 
Su to zatial vazne len klebety, ale vraj sa chysta nejaky komplexny vyskum zamerany na vychodne Slovensko. Uz maju vytypovanych aj par miest, ale cele to viazne na financiach, ako vzdy. Nechcu nic rozkopavat, kym nebudu mat financne pokryte aspon dva roky. Pricom plan je taka patrocnica. Tak dufam, ze to nedopadne ako patrocnice z nedavnej historie. 
Ocakavaju sa vsak objavy z obdobia panovania Pribinu a jeho predchodcov. Tak kto vie, ako to nakoniec bude.


----------



## vlaDyka

*aktualna sprava o najdenom crepe s hlaholikou v Blatnohrade*



















"..._Totiž v súčasnosti sa zdá, že je to dosiaľ najstarší text, ktorý bol napísaný písmenami hlaholiky. Sú to spolu štyri znaky: dva a pol písmena a jeden kríž. Navyše nie je vylúčené, že je v tom zachytený rukopis Cyrila alebo Metoda, poznamenal archeológ. (Miklós Béla Szőke, hlavný spolupracovník Archeologického ústavu Maďarskej akadémie vied, ktorý už 15 rokov riadi vykopávky v Zalavári. ) ..."_

zo zdroja : *Úlomok črepu v Blatnohrade - Hodnota posvätného predmetu? * 

\\edit
a pichnem do hniezda - vid aj dodatok Gregora Papuceka. Ma ten pan pravdu, ma....

a variacia "nemenovaneho bulvarneho denika" : *V Maďarsku našli črep s nápisom v slovanskej hlaholike*

A par zaberov pre menej znalych lokality :


----------



## aelfraed-nicolai

vlaDyka said:


> *aktualna sprava o najdenom crepe s hlaholikou v Blatnohrade*


Bolo na čase. Oblasť v okolí Balatonu, je dodnes u nás na Slovensku, akosi obchádzaná, ak sa hovorí o archeológii a archeologických nálezoch. 
Okrem samotného Blatnohradu, toho veľa známeho nieje, ale len u nás. 
A tento črep, je naozaj len zlomok z nálezov, ktoré už boli nájdené ibaže sú teraz zakonzervované v Maďarských múzeách a príliš sa nimi nezaoberá.
Už aby sa aj toto rozbehlo! 
Celkom by sa mi páčilo, keby konečne niekto popracoval na hmotových alebo 3D modeloch Veľkomoravských pamiatok.


----------



## Aurelius

aelfraed-nicolai said:


> Bolo na čase. Oblasť v okolí Balatonu, je dodnes u nás na Slovensku, akosi obchádzaná, ak sa hovorí o archeológii a archeologických nálezoch.
> Okrem samotného Blatnohradu, toho veľa známeho nieje, ale len u nás.
> A tento črep, je naozaj len zlomok z nálezov, ktoré už boli nájdené ibaže sú teraz zakonzervované v Maďarských múzeách a príliš sa nimi nezaoberá.
> Už aby sa aj toto rozbehlo!
> Celkom by sa mi páčilo, keby konečne niekto popracoval na hmotových alebo 3D modeloch Veľkomoravských pamiatok.


No v Maďarsku bol v minulosti problém obchádzania všetkých slovanských nálezov. Teraz si nespomeniem na meno tej archeologičky, každopádne kopala Zalavár (Blatnohrad) a našla tam Slovanov, vypublikovala to a odstavili ju od práce. Ešte aj v dnešnej dobe je tam s týmto problém, nie však tak veľký ako v minulosti, už sa slovanské nálezy sem tam publikujú v periodikách . Takže v budúcnu to bude už dobré. Hmmm kukni si môj thread Prehistory, Protohistory, Middle Ages, už skoro dva mesiace som tam nič nepridal, ale zbieram materiály, možno dnes tam niečo málo hodím, sú tam aj počítačové rekonštrukcie niektorých vecí, ale u nás sa to moc zatiaľ nerobí  ale postupne sa to začína rozvíjať, už sú tendencie


----------



## vlaDyka

Aurelius said:


> No v Maďarsku bol v minulosti problém obchádzania všetkých slovanských nálezov. Teraz si nespomeniem na meno tej archeologičky, každopádne kopala Zalavár (Blatnohrad) a našla tam Slovanov, vypublikovala to a odstavili ju od práce. Ešte aj v dnešnej dobe je tam s týmto problém, nie však tak veľký ako v minulosti, už sa slovanské nálezy sem tam publikujú v periodikách . Takže v budúcnu to bude už dobré. Hmmm kukni si môj thread Prehistory, Protohistory, Middle Ages, už skoro dva mesiace som tam nič nepridal, ale zbieram materiály, možno dnes tam niečo málo hodím, sú tam aj počítačové rekonštrukcie niektorých vecí, ale u nás sa to moc zatiaľ nerobí  ale postupne sa to začína rozvíjať, už sú tendencie


predpokladam, ze myslis *Agnes Cs. Sos*, ktora v 80-tych rokoch tam robila "nejake vykopavky" = v clanku sa pise, ze lokalizovala Kostol Sv. Hadriana... Vid LINK.


----------



## futuros

*Veľkomoravská pamiatka v Ducovom sa rozpadá, chystá sa obnova*



> Prezentácia veľmožského dvorca Ducové z obdobia Veľkej Moravy sa rozpadá. Vzácnu pamiatku plánujú obnoviť v priebehu štyroch rokov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUCOVÉ. V roku 2013 bude 1150 výročie príchodu Cyrila a Metoda na územie Veľkej Moravy. Do tohto dátumu by mala byť obnovená národná kultúrna pamiatka pri obci Ducové, ktorej súčasťou je aj rotunda z 9. storočia.
> Prezentácia sa rozpadá
> 
> Archeologický výskum, ktorý sa uskutočnil na kopci Kostolec pri Ducovom koncom 60. a začiatkom 70. rokov priniesol unikátny nález - odhalil podobu veľkomoravského dvorca.
> 
> „Našli sa základy rotundy, pozostatky opevnenia a obytných stavieb," hovorí Peter Grznár z Krajského pamiatkového úradu Trnava, ktorý vedie aktuálny archeologický výskum v tejto lokalite. „Po skončení sa rozhodlo, že táto vzácna pamiatka bude odprezentovaná."
> 
> Základové múry rotundy sa nadstavali novým múrom a vytvorili sa hypotetické napodobeniny drevenej palisády (hradba vytvorená z mohutných dubových kolov, zakončených špicom - pozn. red). „Po tridsiatich rokoch sa však začína prezentácia rozpadať," konštatuje Grznár.
> 
> Návštevníkom udrú do očí najmä porúcané palisády a nečitateľné informačné tabule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Plánuje sa obnova*
> 
> Aktuálny archeologický výskum, ktorý iniciuje farský úrad v Moravanoch nad Váhom ako vlastník pamiatky, sa však zameriava na zistenie stavu originálneho (veľkomoravského) múru rotundy - či nedochádza k jeho degradácii.
> 
> „Po ukončení naväzujúceho stavebno-historického a reštaurátorského výskumu sa rozhodne o podobe novej prezentácie. Tá bude vďaka moderným postupom šetrnejšia k originálu."
> 
> Výskumy sú financované z fondu ministerstva kultúry Obnov si svoj dom.
> 
> *Predchodca hradu*
> 
> Význam veľmožského dvorca Ducové spočíva v tom, že ide pravdepodobne o jeden z najstarších hmotných dokladov feudálnych spoločenských vzťahov. „Z tohto obdobia inak poznáme hradiská veľkej rozlohy, ktoré fungovali na archaickejších formách spoločenských vzťahov," hovorí Grznár.
> 
> „Naproti tomu, dvorec Ducové má menšiu rozlohu, a svojou štruktúrou sa dá chápať ako predchodca hradov. To znamená, že zrejme patril konkrétnemu vlastníkovi a jeho rodine. Hradiská na takomto vlastníckom príncípe pravdepodobne nefungovali."


----------



## Aurelius

paráda  len to čo tam Grznár robí je len pamiatkový výskum, ono to už je celé prekopané A. Ruttkayom, ktorý to bohuzial nikdy nevypublikoval, cize vieme len kusé informácie a kedze je starý, tak to uz ani nevypublikuje, skoda... ale som rád že sa s tým niečo robí, to by mohol byť aj pekný skanzen, dalo by sa to ľahko obnoviť celé


----------



## aelfraed-nicolai

*Povedal som si, že jeho veličenstvo postnem aj sem...*

http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/3637/svtplk7.jpg 

To je link na obrázok "kráľa slovenov Svätopluka", ktorý považujem za najkrajší fiktívny portrét a toto miesto sa mi zdalo ako vhodné na jeho prezentovanie.


----------



## Amrafel

^^reálnejšieho Svätopluka nakreslím aj ja


----------



## Teapack2

*Preco?*



aelfraed-nicolai said:


> http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/3637/svtplk7.jpg
> 
> To je link na obrázok "kráľa slovenov Svätopluka", ktorý považujem za najkrajší fiktívny portrét a toto miesto sa mi zdalo ako vhodné na jeho prezentovanie.


Precital som si tvoje prispevky vo vlakne o bratislavskom hrade. Ludia ako ty ma drzia nad vodou, davaju mi silu nevykaslat sa tu (SR) na to, ostat a pokusit sa svojim posebenim vplyvat na vymytu cast populacie, ktora hlta tv noviny markizy, jojky a clanky nasich objektivnych dennikov. 
Preco si sa Futurosom nechal ovplyvnit k opusteniu pojmu stari slovaci? neviem, ale pojem kral slovenov mi znie ako by to nemalo nic docinenia s nami... Inac vdaka za fotky vo vlakne o hrade.


----------



## aelfraed-nicolai

Teapack2 said:


> Precital som si tvoje prispevky vo vlakne o bratislavskom hrade. Ludia ako ty ma drzia nad vodou, davaju mi silu nevykaslat sa tu (SR) na to, ostat a pokusit sa svojim posebenim vplyvat na vymytu cast populacie, ktora hlta tv noviny markizy, jojky a clanky nasich objektivnych dennikov.
> Preco si sa Futurosom nechal ovplyvnit k opusteniu pojmu stari slovaci? neviem, ale pojem kral slovenov mi znie ako by to nemalo nic docinenia s nami... Inac vdaka za fotky vo vlakne o hrade.


Vďaka, ja si veľmi vážim, každú podporu a o to viac ma to motivuje, k aktivite a k vnášaniu nových a čistejších pohľadov na našu históriu a pamiatky. 

Chcem len povedať, že som sa nenechal futurosom ovplyvniť, kdeže... Podľa mňa sme mali s futurosom od začiatku podobný postoj, len každý hovoril svojím jazykom. 
Ja naďalej trvám na tom, že starí Slováci, sú legitímny (aj keď vykonštruovaný) pojem, ale myslím si, že najsprávnejšie by bolo používať pojem Sloven, pre predkov Slovákov, pretože je to jednoducho dobový a nespochybniteľný pojem. 
Koniec koncov, aj futuros to pekne a logicky odôvodnil, v čom spočíva vykonštruovanosť pojmu "starý Slovák" ešte by sme si mohli niečo povedať o pojme "Veľká Morava", ktorý je rovnakého razenia. 

A myslím že pojem *Sloven* oveľa viac vyjadruje našu kontinuitu, veď si zober napríklad že pomenovanie ženského rodu *Sloven*ka, sa dodnes nezmenilo. 
Slovenky boli vždy Slovenkami aj v stredoveku. 
*Sloven*sko je srdcom starej krajiny Slovenov, ktorí si dnes hovoria Slováci. 
Práve tento pojem (Slovák) k nám prenikol z Čiech tak ako aj pojem Slověn. 
Bez zaujatia voči dnešným Čechom, môžeme povedať, že to bola práve Česká historiografia, ktorá nás formálne zbavila historickej kontinuity aby vyzdvihla tú vlastnú, čo bol opäť dôsledok dobovej politiky. 
Ale keďže sme mladý štát a dlho sme boli v Českom područí a stále sú pre nás Česi vzorom aj v historiografii. (verte mi, sú aj mojím vzorom, lebo sú v nej zatiaľ ozaj popredu čo sa výskumu týka aj publikácii) 
Napriek tomu sme nimi až nezdravo ovplyvnení. 
Cyrilo-Metodskú liturgickú reč nazývame "staroslovienskou", miesto správneho "staroslovenskou" predkov voláme Slovanmi a Slovienmi miesto Slovenmi a podobne. 
Historicky si musíme uvedomiť že Český štát mal vždy záujem potlačil Slovenský živel, rozbiť tradíciu Svätopluka ako "Slovenského kráľa" (preto vznikol pojem Slověn = Slovien, ktorí nám tu aj dnes šarapatí). 
Starý a pôvodný národ Slovenský, teda národ Slovenov, bol politicky vždy vystavený tlakom z vonka a nakoniec sa rozdelil na Moravanov, ktorých silne čechizovali, jadro Slovenov = Slovákov - ktorých sa snažili asimilovať Maďari, ako sa im to podarilo s treťou vetvou Slovenov v Panónii. 
Zopakujem, že ide o historický fakt, a preto netreba cítiť nenávisť a ani všelijaké retroaktívne tendencie v súčasnej politike nemajú čo hľadať. 
Tak to proste bolo a je to evidentné (v zmysle slova evidence = dôkaz) je to dokázateľné. 
Našou úlohou je teraz citlivo sa k tomuto postaviť očistiť sa od bahna historicko-politických tendencií a s využitím dobových prameňov a poznatkov za pomoci praktickej logiky (že futuros) nadviazať všetky pretrhnuté putá s našimi predkami. 
Bez zbytočných emócií, lebo cez ne sa nikam nedostaneme. Môžeme sa aj navždy nenávidieť so susedmi a hovoriť ako nás ochudobnili a ubili, ale na druhej strane, všetko to bola minulosť a my musíme skrze 
ňu hľadieť dopredu. 
Rozmýšľam, že sem postnem nejaké prísne a striktne pramenné informácie, ktoré môžeme rozdiskutovať. 

Zatiaľ sme sa zhodli na tom že naši najstarší predkovia boli Slovania, po usadení sa v tomto priestore v dobe Pribinu, Mojmíra, Rastislava, Svätopluka I., Mojmíra II., Zaltusa (Zlatoňa), Takšoňa, Gejzu, sv.Štefana I. až po Mateja Korvína ba až do 16. storočia na niektorých miestach si hovorili Sloveni, kým neprijali meno Slovák, ktoré sa vžilo do dnes.


----------



## aelfraed-nicolai

> Alfréd, môžem sa ešte spýtať, nemáš prosím nejaké zdroje o mečoch z toho obdobia? Chcel by som si dať jeden urobiť , ale priznám sa, že som zatiaľ nenašiel nič moc dobré. A možno by sme sa mohli s touto diskusiou preniesť aj sem


No nedávno som mal možnosť vzhliadnuť jednu knihu, presne si nepamätám jej názov, ale bola priamo o mečoch v 8. až 11. storočí. Pozriem sa ti na to. 
Ale nejaké obrázky asi mám, tak skúsim naskenovať alebo nájsť v PC a postnem ich sem.


----------



## Teapack2

*ako keby som cital svoj prispevok s rozdielom...*

...tych Slovenov. 
Je to historickeho hladiska najkorektnejsi pojem pre oznacenie nasich predkov, avsak iba v ramci skupiny znalej problematiky. Treba si uvedomit ze vedomostna (co sa tyka vlastnej historie) uroven drvivej vacsiny naroda je uboha. Preto sa este aj dnes najdu ludia, ktori povazuju pojem Slovieni za jediny spravny. A toto vsetko buduje dojem, ze tito ludia (Sloveni) nie su totozni s dnesnym narodom Slovakov (co samozrejme nie su aktualne, avsak su kontinualne). Treba si uvedomit, ze aj ked ine tvary mena Sloven boli zachovane dodnes, samotny nazov naroda sa zmenil a dnes s uz musime zit s menom Slovak. Preto tvrdim, ze by bolo najlepsie (samozrejme umele) oznacenie tychto nasich predkov ako starych Slovakov (tak ako hovorime o staroslovencine - mali by sme k staroslovenskej reci aj staroslovensky narod). Tymto oznacenim by sa totiz nespochybnitelne a jasne nie len zachovala, ale priamo demonstrovala kontinuita naroda a zaroven by pridomok stary sluzil ako jasny diferenciacny prvok medzi starymi a modernymi slovakmi. Totiz ine z moznych pojmov - napr. velkomoravski slovaci ale hlavne sloveni uz takuto jasnu diferenciaciu v sebe nezahrnaju. napr.:


aelfraed-nicolai said:


> Starý a pôvodný národ Slovenský, teda národ Slovenov, bol politicky vždy...


Vidis sam a aj ja som to uz u seba neraz zistil, ze ked potom pouzivas v istych pripadoch pojem slovensky, musis zaroven v zatvorke alebo inac naznacit ze tym myslis staroslovensky a nie moderny slovensky. To pri pojme staroslovensky a staroslovak nepotrebujes, tam je ta diferenciacia ihned jasna a pritomna a toto slovo je ihned bez pochyb priradene tam kam ma bez dalsieho potrebneho vysvetlovania.
Ako si uz sam napisal, aj Velka Morava je pojem krajne umely, ale dodnes funkcny a pochybujem ze ho nahradi iny. Je totiz logicky a ludia ho preto akceptuju, co by mohlo byt aj v pripade starych Slovakov.
Pristup, ako ho opisujes ty, skor kopiruje pristup nezaujateho externeho historika ako nazor cloveka z naroda. A prave toto mi na dnesnej slovenskej historiografii vadi, ze (aj ked tento trend sa jednoznacne zastavuje a pomaly obracia) mnohi historici sa navzajom predbiehaju v tom, kto bude viac objetkivny a menej zaujaty-narodny. A to je chyba. Kazdy jeden z vyspelych narodov vyklada vlastnu historiu zo svojho uhla pohladu a tak, aby jemu co najviac vyhovovala. Toto u nas neregistrujem a pravdupovediac mi to vadi. To je ale uz politika a treba si priznat, ze ta vzdy isla ruke v ruke s historiografiou. (aj preto mi vyhovuje tato vlada, ktora je konecne priaznivo naklonena nie vseobecne-korektnemu, ale narodne-prospesnemu vykladu historie, za co mometnalne Fico zne kritiku zo vsetkych stran, pricom kazdy sa tvar, akoby nevedel, ze tento pristup je uplne prirodzeny vsetkym vyspelym nardom a ilustruje skor nasu zaostalost v narodnom zmysle).
K tejto teme som nasiel celkom zaujimave clanky p. Hrnka s jeho nazormi na problematiku:
http://www.hrnko.sk/2009/11/12/317/comment-page-1/
http://www.hrnko.sk/2010/05/17/velk...k-ako-sucast-historickeho-povedomia-slovakov/
Avsak aj napriek mojmu nazoru ako som ho tu prezentoval, by sa podla mna na soche Svatopluka, lepsie ako kral starych Slovakov vynimal nadpis "Svatopluk I. - slovensky kral".


----------



## PosoniumAster

^^ Nezabuda sa tu na to, ze Svatopluk vladol aj dnesnej Morave, ze to nie je len kral Slovakov ale potom aj Cechov?


----------



## aelfraed-nicolai

PosoniumAster said:


> ^^ Nezabuda sa tu na to, ze Svatopluk vladol aj dnesnej Morave, ze to nie je len kral Slovakov ale potom aj Cechov?



Ja len chcem upozorniť, že Svätopluk bol zvrchovaným panovníkom pre všetky slovanské národy vo svojej ríši a teda aj pre Čechov, ale nie preto, že vládol aj na dnešnej Morave. 
Dnešná Morava a Slovensko a z veľkej časti aj Panónia boli obývané Slovenmi. Preto bol Svätopluk najme staroslovenský kráľ, alebo inak kráľ Slovenov. 
Česi boli v tom čase na nižšom etnogenetickom stupni, boli to skôr kmene Bohémie, o ktoré bojovali tamojšie elitné kniežatá. 
Svätopluka I. vtedajší Česi (kmeňe Bohémie), nevnímali ako vlastného kráľa ale ako silnú cudziu moc, "veľkokrála", ktorého vplyv sa v ich priestore rovnala moci franského cisára. 
Koniec koncov, práve Svätopluk I. robil "poriadky" v Bohémii a ústrednú moc pomohol získať Bořivojovi. 
Predpokladá sa, že Svetožízňa, Svätoplukova manželka bola práve Bořivojovou sestrou (aj keď na to neexistuje nijaký dôkaz!!!) je to len veľmi pravdepodobná konštrukcia historikov (najmä Českých, od ktorých sme ju prevzali). 
Ergo, Svätopluk bol kráľom z Slovenského rodu, teda staroslovenský kráľ, ale bol tiež kráľom všetkých, ktorí žili v jeho ríši. 
(U Čechov je to špecifická otázka, určite bol aj ich kráľom, ale ako sa neskôr ukázalo za panovania Mojmíra II., Bohémia patrila k prvým krajinám, ktoré sa odtrhli od Slovenského jadra.)
Čo sa týka následnosti a práva nakladať so Svätoplukovým odkazom, tak to zdelili Moravania, Slováci a Panónci. 
Keďže Panónci do dnešných čias splynuli s Maďarmi, toto právo zostalo na Moravanoch a Slovákoch. 
Formálne však Moravania nie sú národom. Netvrdím to preto, že by som ich chcel degradovať, ja viem, že existujú a že sú hrdí na svoju Moravskú príslušnosť a majú právo na Svätoplukov odkaz, lebo sú tiež Slovenmi, ale nemajú vlastný štát, nie sú uznaní za oficiálny národ, sú teda najskôr Čechmi (a až potom Moravanmi). Formálne však stále Čechmi. 
Svätoplukovskú tradíciu teda právoplatne môže vyhlasovať za svoju len Slovenská Republika a Slovenský národ... 
Slováci sú jediní, ktorí do dnešného stavu ustáli historické deje, boli schopní presadiť sa ako samostatný národ, vytvoriť vlastný štát a preukázateľne si podržať kontinuitu so "Svätoplukovým kráľovstvom" - "Veľkou Moravou" alebo "Slovenskou ríšou". 
Preto je Svätopluk legitímne najmä Slovenským kráľom a jediní, ktorí majú právo sa oňho ešte uchádzať sú Moravania, ale aj to len pod podmienkou, že sa zjednotia ako Moravský národ, budú zaň aj uznaní a prihlásia sa k tradícii Slovenov. 
Paradoxne by som bol ochotný pripustiť ešte nárok dnešných Maďarov na Svätopluka, keby sa aj oni prihlásili k tradícii Panóncov, čo ale reálne nehrozí. 

Zopakujem ako som neraz povedal, že odmietam kadejaké pochybné "hejslováctvo, ktoré často prezentujú aj naši oficiálni národniari". Ale pokiaľ sa zodpovedne zahľadíme na dobové pramene, doplníme ich o archeológické poznatky a oprieme sa o logiku. 
Potom bez akejkoľvek pochybnosti môžeme hovoriť že Svätopluk I. bol predovšetkým Slovenským kráľom.


----------



## Teapack2

*super*

:applause: to si povedal velmi pekne. v podstate nemam k tomu co dodat, akoby si mi z duse hovoril. 
ALE! s tym "hejslovactvom" pozor, lebo kdekolvek mimo tohto fora by som tento tvoj nazor zverejnil, tam by bol oznaceny za hejslovensky... inac co to ma vobec znamenat to hejslovactvo? ma to nieco spolocne s prvou hymnou?!

OT: 
velmi zaujimavy pohlad p. Šveca na mentalitu Slovakov a ich pristup k dejinam: http://www.aktuality.sk/clanok/165537/peter-svec-gulka-narodnost-nerozlisuje/


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

> Paradoxne by som bol ochotný pripustiť ešte nárok dnešných Maďarov na Svätopluka, keby sa aj oni prihlásili k tradícii Panóncov, čo ale reálne nehrozí.


Dnesni madari sa vlastne, aj ked asi nevedome, k tradicii Panoncov uz davno prihlasili. 

Asi pred desiatimi rokmi bola v European Journal of Human Genetics publikovana studia (madarski autori) ktora mala nejako zadefinovat v com sa madari odlisuju po genetickej stranke od okolitych slovanskych populacii. Zaujimave je ale to, ze im nevyslo prakticky nic o com by sa dalo povedat, ze toto je ten pravy madarsky relikt, toto je ta cast ich DNA ktora sa nenachadza nikde naokolo a bola importovana v tom ci onom storoci. Na druhej strane ani fini neprisli k Baltskemu moru vlakom, ale ich migracne vlny obsadzovali vopred neobyvane, alebo slabo obyvane uzemie. Oni si vlastne dodnes ponechali vela z povodnej genetickej variability podla ktorej sa da da aj presne vystopovat z kadial a kedy (a kde) prisli a co je vlastne to finske prave orechove (ako napriklad typicke founder mutacie pre vysoke riziko rakoviny hrubeho creva).


----------



## aelfraed-nicolai

Teapack2 said:


> :applause: to si povedal velmi pekne. v podstate nemam k tomu co dodat, akoby si mi z duse hovoril.
> ALE! s tym "hejslovactvom" pozor, lebo kdekolvek mimo tohto fora by som tento tvoj nazor zverejnil, tam by bol oznaceny za hejslovensky... inac co to ma vobec znamenat to hejslovactvo? ma to nieco spolocne s prvou hymnou?!


Vdaka.  

Co sa týka toho "hejslováctva", áno má to súvis aj s prvou hymnou. 
Hejslováctvo je slangový, zaužívaný pojem, možné je ho vnímať aj pejoratívne, ale inak je pomerne neutrálny. 
Označuje také myslenie, ktoré nekriticky glorifikuje Slovákov a všetko Slovenské, prípadne označuje za Slovenské aj to čo Slovenské nieje a pripisuje Slovensku a Slovákom aj prikrášlené vlastnosti a podobne... 
Za hejslovákov sa zvyčajne označujú ľudia, ktorí sú silne nacionálne založení a nie sú schopní sa logicky a sebakriticky zamyslieť nad historickými faktami, prípadne súdobými faktami o sebe, svojej krajine a národe. 
Za typické príklady Hejslovákov sa považujú ľudia verejne vystupujúci ako Ján Slota alebo Merián Kotleba (hoci je ťažké zhodnotiť či sú nimi naozaj) 
Ale často sa za Hejslovákov označujú aj ľudia radikálneho či inovatívneho myslenia, ktoré prináša závratné, netradičné až neuveriteľné argumenty v prospech Slovákov.


----------



## PosoniumAster

aelfraed-nicolai said:


> Ja len chcem upozorniť, že Svätopluk bol zvrchovaným panovníkom pre všetky slovanské národy vo svojej ríši a teda aj pre Čechov, ale nie preto, že vládol aj na dnešnej Morave.
> Dnešná Morava a Slovensko a z veľkej časti aj Panónia boli obývané Slovenmi. Preto bol Svätopluk najme staroslovenský kráľ, alebo inak kráľ Slovenov.
> Česi boli v tom čase na nižšom etnogenetickom stupni, boli to skôr kmene Bohémie, o ktoré bojovali tamojšie elitné kniežatá.
> Svätopluka I. vtedajší Česi (kmeňe Bohémie), nevnímali ako vlastného kráľa ale ako silnú cudziu moc, "veľkokrála", ktorého vplyv sa v ich priestore rovnala moci franského cisára.
> Koniec koncov, práve Svätopluk I. robil "poriadky" v Bohémii a ústrednú moc pomohol získať Bořivojovi.
> Predpokladá sa, že Svetožízňa, Svätoplukova manželka bola práve Bořivojovou sestrou (aj keď na to neexistuje nijaký dôkaz!!!) je to len veľmi pravdepodobná konštrukcia historikov (najmä Českých, od ktorých sme ju prevzali).
> Ergo, Svätopluk bol kráľom z Slovenského rodu, teda staroslovenský kráľ, ale bol tiež kráľom všetkých, ktorí žili v jeho ríši.
> (U Čechov je to špecifická otázka, určite bol aj ich kráľom, ale ako sa neskôr ukázalo za panovania Mojmíra II., Bohémia patrila k prvým krajinám, ktoré sa odtrhli od Slovenského jadra.)
> Čo sa týka následnosti a práva nakladať so Svätoplukovým odkazom, tak to zdelili Moravania, Slováci a Panónci.
> Keďže Panónci do dnešných čias splynuli s Maďarmi, toto právo zostalo na Moravanoch a Slovákoch.
> Formálne však Moravania nie sú národom. Netvrdím to preto, že by som ich chcel degradovať, ja viem, že existujú a že sú hrdí na svoju Moravskú príslušnosť a majú právo na Svätoplukov odkaz, lebo sú tiež Slovenmi, ale nemajú vlastný štát, nie sú uznaní za oficiálny národ, sú teda najskôr Čechmi (a až potom Moravanmi). Formálne však stále Čechmi.
> Svätoplukovskú tradíciu teda právoplatne môže vyhlasovať za svoju len Slovenská Republika a Slovenský národ...
> Slováci sú jediní, ktorí do dnešného stavu ustáli historické deje, boli schopní presadiť sa ako samostatný národ, vytvoriť vlastný štát a preukázateľne si podržať kontinuitu so "Svätoplukovým kráľovstvom" - "Veľkou Moravou" alebo "Slovenskou ríšou".
> Preto je Svätopluk legitímne najmä Slovenským kráľom a jediní, ktorí majú právo sa oňho ešte uchádzať sú Moravania, ale aj to len pod podmienkou, že sa zjednotia ako Moravský národ, budú zaň aj uznaní a prihlásia sa k tradícii Slovenov.
> Paradoxne by som bol ochotný pripustiť ešte nárok dnešných Maďarov na Svätopluka, keby sa aj oni prihlásili k tradícii Panóncov, čo ale reálne nehrozí.
> 
> Zopakujem ako som neraz povedal, že odmietam kadejaké pochybné "hejslováctvo, ktoré často prezentujú aj naši oficiálni národniari". Ale pokiaľ sa zodpovedne zahľadíme na dobové pramene, doplníme ich o archeológické poznatky a oprieme sa o logiku.
> Potom bez akejkoľvek pochybnosti môžeme hovoriť že Svätopluk I. bol predovšetkým Slovenským kráľom.


Suhlasim, je to len detail, o tom som vlastne zacal hovorit. Moravania viac ci menej stratili svoju identitu odlisnu od Cechov. Zaroven su vsak dnesni obyvatelia potomkovia povodnej Moravy z 9. storocia, zacleneni do ceskeho statu, cize logicky ma cesky stat rovnake naslednicke pravo na Mojmirovcov Velku Moravu ako Slovensko.


----------



## aelfraed-nicolai

PosoniumAster said:


> Suhlasim, je to len detail, o tom som vlastne zacal hovorit. Moravania viac ci menej stratili svoju identitu odlisnu od Cechov. Zaroven su vsak dnesni obyvatelia potomkovia povodnej Moravy z 9. storocia, zacleneni do ceskeho statu, cize logicky ma cesky stat rovnake naslednicke pravo na Mojmirovcov Velku Moravu ako Slovensko.


Pokiaľ to vezmeme z toho konca, že Maďari sa môžu prihlásiť k tradícii Panóncov, tak samozrejme aj Česi k tradícii Moravanov. 
Avšak ako dobre vieme, Česi sa hlásia k neskoršej tradícii Přemyslovcov (čo dokazuje aspoň to, že Svätopluka historicky nikdy nevnímali ako Čecha, a ani necítia potrebu sa k nemu hlásiť - lebo jeho význam pre čechov spočíva v tom, že ako cudzí (Slovenský panovník) pomohol jednému Přemyslovskému kniežaťu). V tomto prípade ťahajú Moravania za kratší koniec (Nehovoriac už o tom, že hrdý Moravan, by Čechom Svätopluka nedaroval ani keby ho chceli. ). 
Čo sa týka Maďarov, je to obdobné. Neprihlásia sa ani k skoršej Pribinovej tradícii v Blatensku a už tobôž nie k možnému pokračovaniu Mojmírovskej dynastie v podobe Arpádovskej (možno však Mojmírovsko-Arpádovskej) dynastie (aj keď toto bude chieť ešte širšiu diskusiu). 
Tu je však len ten rozdiel, že v Maďarsku neexistuje etnický rozmer Panóncov. (všetci sú proste Maďarmi a tam to hasne). Ako jednotiaci prvok zvolili kráľa Štefana (alebo skôr "jeho" korunu?!) a čo bolo pred ním sú legendy, ktoré ich v podstate zaujímajú len do tej miery ako obchodné symboly (alebo ako športová značka). Teraz vravím trochu nadnesene. V žiadnom prípade nechcem nikoho uraziť. Veď mi sami škodujeme ak sa k Uhorsku a Štefanovi nehlásime. 

A teda zmysel mojej reakcie je taký, že Český štát rozhodne nemá rovnaké právo na Svätoplukove dedičstvo ako Slovenský štát. 
Iste má právo sa na Svätopluka odvolávať a tvrdiť že vládol aj tam, ale nemôže si ho nárokovať ako vlastného panovníka. *A toto je ten závažný rozdiel.* 
Keďže Svätopluk bol rodom Sloven, dostávame sa opäť k tomu, že na jeho *komplexné* dedičstvo má právo dnes len Slovenská republika. (a do budúcna možno Moravania ak sa z nich raz stane všeobecne uznávaný národ - ale je tiež možné, že ich v priebehu 5 až 10 generácii dokonale asimilujú Česi. Za posledných 50 rokov totiž Moravské povedomie rapídne stratilo silu, význam aj popularitu, takže pokiaľ sa tam neobjavia nejakí lokálni nacionalisti moravskí, tak sa to ľahko môže stať) 

A zavŕšil by som to asi tak, že je síce nešťastné, že sa naše politické špičky nedávno snažili narýchlo ľudí presvedčiť o tom aký je Svätopluk Slovák, ale na druhej strane nemyslime si, že je to hlúposť. 
Odborná diskusia by razom ukázala, že sa nemusíme vôbec brzdiť v tom aby sme ho označili v prvom rade za Slovena, teda v modernom jazyku za starého Slováka. 
A je paradox, ako sa vyprofilovala dnešná verejná mienka, ktorá uctieva Cyrila a Metoda, ktorých kultúrny význam bol nespochybniteľný, ale na druhej strane ich pamiatka v každodennom živote nie je badateľná. (Oni nevymysleli jazyk ale písmo - a k tomu nám zanechali literárne diela - boli filozofi a učitelia - možno zakladatelia prvých škôl - ale ich tradícia sa u nás prerušila (aspoň priame pramene chýbajú) lebo zrejme sa pretransformovala do Uhorskej tradície... Tam už ale zanikla, respektíve ich pamiatka bola likvidovaná. Čiže je naozaj zázrak, šťastie a by som povedal, skutočne priam paradox, že ich pamiatka je u nás silnejšia. 
Zato Svätopluka sa mnohí priam boja označiť sa Slovenského a tvrdo sa jeho pamiatke bránia, pričom tá je badateľná dodnes. (napr.: župný systém, ktorý pôvodne vznikol za Svätopluka) 

Je len veľká škoda, že sa veľmi ale naozaj veľmi málo hovorí o našej histórii. Odborných kníh je habadej, ale tie široká verejnosť asi čítať nebude, navyše sú zastaralé často zle preložené a tak sa ďalej stáva, že sa aj mladší historici (ktorí nie sú dostatočne kritickí) a vzdelanci najskôr deformujú a až v zrelšom veku, keď sú schopní siahnuť po priamych prameňoch prichádzajú na to, že v mnohom mohli byť k "slovenskému" elementu veľkorysejší a nemuseli sa ho toľko strániť. Ale zase je tam potom problém, že keď to zistia, tak to chcú nárazovo zverejniť a nie vždy sa nájde podpora.


----------



## Teapack2

^^ opat jeden vyborny koment kay:

...inac ake informacie mas k tej Mojmirovsko-Arpadovskej dynastii?


----------



## aelfraed-nicolai

Teapack2 said:


> ^^ opat jeden vyborny koment kay:
> 
> ...inac ake informacie mas k tej Mojmirovsko-Arpadovskej dynastii?


Mojmírovsko-Arpádovská dynastia patrí k veľmi špecifickej otázke dejín a dodnes sa jej historici venujú veľmi málo. No pomaly ale isto je cítiť, že doba tejto otázke bude priať. 
Je to aj preto, že úzko súvisí s nabúraním mýtu o konci tzv. Veľkej Moravy v roku 907. 

Priamym prameňom k štúdiu, ktorý nám dáva určité indície sú veľmi pochybné ranouhorské kroniky ako "Kronika Šimona z Kézy" alebo "Gesta Hungarorum" (Činy Uhrov), ktoré nie sú veľmi objektívnym zdrojom pokiaľ ich vnímame ako celok, ale nájdu sa v nich aj informácie, ktoré pravde zodpovedajú. 
Ďaľším prameňom sú dodnes poriadne neprebádané Poľské kroniky najmä "Kronika Gala Anonyma". 
Pričom musím povedať, že Poľské kroniky sú oveľa objektívnejšie, pretože nie sú zaťažené propagandou Maďarského elementu v Uhorsku a dokonca sa odvolávajú aj na Svätoplukovskú tradíciu. 

Teraz prejdem čo možno najvecnejšie k samotnej problematike a začnem tam, kde väčšina oficiálnych zdrojov končí. Teda rokom 907 a bitkou pri Braslave (dnešnej Bratislave). 
Väčšina historikou sem kladie zánik tzv. Veľkej Moravy, ale pravdou je, že jediné, čo ich k tomu vedie, je nedostatok dobových písomných informácii. Inak povedané, Franské kroniky o tomto období mlčia a ostatné národy začnú s písaním kroník najskôr o 50 až 100 rokov. 

Téza Mojmírovsko-Arpádovskej dynastie je značne podobná Maďarskej teórii "o pohostinnom prijatí" a hovorí nasledovné: 
"Mojmír II. ako vládca bývalej Svätoplukovej ríše mal mnoho problémov udržať ju. Najskôr sa musel vyrovnať s bratom Svätoplukom II. (alebo aj viacerími bratmi?) pričom Svätopluk II. sa napokon uchýlil niekam do Franskej ríše, pravdepodobne k Bavorom. 
V tomto období už staromaďarské (alebo starouhorské) kmene už dávno sídlili v Potisí pričom už netvorili pomocné vojská európskych panovníkov ale začali s vlastnými dobyvačnými a koristníckymi výpravami po Európe. 
Mojmír II. mal teda problém naviac. Nie je pravda, že za jeho panovania sa jeho ríša rozpadla. Pravdou je len to, že sa rapídne zmenšila asi o polovicu (išlo o územia Česka, Lužice, možno Vislianska? časti Sedmohradska a Potisia). 
Mojmír II. narozdiel od svojho otca už nebojoval dobyvačne ale skôr defenzívne bránil svoju krajinu. Preto sa striedavo pridával na stranu Bavorov a striedavo koketoval s Maďarmi. Pričom netreba zabúdať že pod pojmom Maďari si nemôžeme predstavovať jednotný národ ale niekoľko, podotýkam minimálne sedem hlavných a niekoľko vedľajších kmeňov, ktoré často viedli spory aj medzi sebou. Po mene poznáme výlučne dva čisto maďarské kmene a to vedúci kmeň Megyer (Meder teda Maďar) a kmeň Nyék (Ňék). Nebudem rozoberať širšie podrobnosti, to až potom podľa vášho záujmu. 
Prejdem teraz k ďalším faktom. Podľa tejto teórie panoval Mojmír II. od roku 894 až do roku 920, kedy skutočne svoju krajinu musel opustiť kvôli tlaku zo strany staromaďarských elít. (Buď išiel do Bavorska, kde ho predsa len uchýlil jeho brat Svätopluk (k tomu existuje zaujímavá listina) alebo sa utiahol na sever svojej ríše (okolie Žiliny - niektorí uvažujú aj o Poľsku) kde bol neskôr aj pochovaný). 
Avšak ešte za svojho panovania a *tu je ten podstatný bod!*, keďže Mojmír II. nemal mužských potomkov (alebo o nich prišiel) vydal svoju dcéru (nevedno či dobrovoľne alebo pod nátlakom) za syna vtedy už nebohého vodcu Arpáda, a tento syn sa volal Zoltas (tiež Zult, Zaltas, Žolt alebo slovensky Zlatoň). 
Niektorí starší historici (myslím z 19. storočia napríklad Ján Zigmundík) videli v tomto zväzku aj koreňe pojmu Uhorsko, keďže Zlatoň (Zoltas) bol údelným kniežaťom čierno-uhorským."

Uhorsko-poľská kronika to vidí priamejšie a oveľa zaujímavejšie: 
"Radcovia - veľmoži Nitrianskeho stolca v mene mladého Svätopluka II. povolili staromaďarským kmeňom usadiť sa aj na ďalších a rozľahlejších územiach ríše. (možno Svätopluk II. dostal ako vďaku aj oného bieleho žrebca ) avšak keď došlo k sporom medzi Mojmírom II. a Svätoplukom II. staromaďarské kmene sa spojili proti svojmu lénnikovi Svätoplukovi a pomohli Mojmírovi II. Po tomto akte spolupráce však opäť vystúpil bojovný maďarský duch a kmene si nárokovali oveľa viac. Svoju rolu určite zohrali aj Slovenskí veľmoži. Kronika hovorí v neprospech Mojmíra II. toľko, že starí Maďari s podporou časti domácej nobility zrejme zvrhli a vyhnali Mojmíra II. a aby legitimizovali svoju moc aj pred odporujúcimi veľmožmi, oženili mladého Zlatoňa (Zaltusa) s najmladšou dcérou Mojmíra II." 

Otázne teda je najmä to, či svadbu organizoval Mojmír II. ako dobrý politik, ktorí videl v Maďaroch výhodných pokračovateľov, alebo či to skutočne iniciovali starí Maďari aby získali legitímne následníctvo. 
Keď už hovoríme o Uhorsko-poľskej kronike, zaujímavým faktom je aj to, že staršia mojmírova dcéra bola podľa všetkého vydaná do Poľska jednému z prvých Poľských kráľov. 
A prečo je to zaujímavé? 
Jednoznačne preto lebo o niekoľko desiatok rokov viedli o Slovenské územie spor dvaja králi Svätý Štefan Uhorský a Boleslav Chrabrý Poľský. Nakoniec spor vyriešili vzájomnými dohodami a v rokoch 1018 až 1035 sa Slovenské územie dostalo pod Uhorskú správu ale s Poľskými sympatizantmi. Túto oblasť tiež zatiaľ nerozviniem lebo by to mohlo zabrať aj stovky strán. 

Čiže "Veľká Morava" vlastne o rod Mojmírovcov prišla zrejme až okolo rokov 920-925 pričom ich nahradili Arpádovci, ale tiež nie v čistej línii. 
Zlatoň Arpádov syn a (?) Mojmírova dcéra totiž formálne vytvorili rod - Arpádovskú dynastiu, ale bola to vlastne Arpádovsko-Mojmírovská krv, ktorá spojila Slovenov (starých Slovákov) a Uhrov/Turkov (starých Maďarov). 
Z tohto zväzku vzišiel neskôr Taksony (Takšoň), ktorý si pravdepodobne tiež vzal Slovenku a narodil sa im syn Géza (Gejza). Gejza si zrejme vzal Poľku a tá mu dala syna Vajka - neskôr kráľa Štefana, ktorý sa narodil pravdepodobne v Nitre a tiež pobudol chvíľu aj Braslave, ktorá sa už možno vplyvom vývoja jazyka volala Preslava (Bratislava). Okolnosti okolo Slovenských veľmožov Honta a Poznaňa, ktorí Štefana pri Hronskom Beňadiku opásali kráľovským mečom (zrejme mojmírovským, ktorý sa nachádza dnes v Čechách) a tým ho prijali za svojho, si myslím netreba rozvíjať. 
Aj z tohoto čo som napísal je vidieť ako popreplietané boli životy našich elít. A to som sa zameral len na Slovensko-Maďarskú stránku, ale popri tom tu boli ešte nároky Čechov, ktorí tiež istý čas obsadzovali Veľkú Moravu, Bavorov, Južných Slovanov, ktorí sa hlásili k odkazu Svätopluka. 

Problémom tejto teórie je jednak nedostatočné publikovanie prameňov, neinformovanosť verejnosti, ale tiež nejasnosti v pôvodných prameňoch a slabá diskusia medzi historikmi. 
A samozrejme ako to vidíme neraz aj na Slovensku odmietanie nových vedomostí a nových foriem nazerania na históriu. Alebo ani nie tak nových ako skôr "slovenskejších". 

Napríklad ma celkom zarazilo keď som si ešte dávno čítal aj výrok Andreja Hlinku pri rozpade Uhorska, keď povedal: "Tisícročné manželstvo sa skončilo..." 
Možno ani netušil akú pravdu povedal, ak to samozrejme pravda bola.  Pretože sa tomu myslím zatiaľ nevenuje žiadna historická autorita u nás ani v Čechách, ani v Maďarsku a snáď v Poľsku do určitej miery, tak toto som vám sem napísal len ilustračne môj názor a interpretáciu prameňov, pričom znovu dodávam, že aj toto je myšlienka, ktorá tu žila už za čias Samuela Timona teda je to známe niekoľko sto rokov. 
Samozrejme že za čias ČSR a potom ČSSR a ČSFR - to bolo značne tlmené a dnes o to máloktorí historik zakopne a to už nehovorím o bežných ľuďoch.

Na prípadné otázky či nejasnosti rád odpoviem. Pretože diskusia je základ kvalitných názorov.


----------



## nikopol

Hm, nezobral si nahodou Zlatoň/Zoltán dcéru vojenského veliteľa regiónu dnesneho Biharea Menmaróta?


----------



## vlaDyka

aelfraed-nicolai said:


> Mojmírovsko-Arpádovská dynastia....


:applause: 

... a napadlo ma ze mam linknuty aj odkaz na opacnu stranu - na Balkan (resp. uzemie Chorvatska), aby som doplnil polsky "element", kde sa spomina isty Tomislav I., ako mozny syn Svatopluka II. : http://sitemaker.umich.edu/mladjov/files/croatian_rulers.pdf spolu s genealogickymi tabulkami -ovcov aj z daneho obdobia (a neskor) z ceskej genea stranky : http://sites.google.com/site/pavelmerka/genealogie

Ale to uz bude zrejme patrit do spominanej casti "..._podľa vášho záujmu..._alebo_...Túto oblasť tiež zatiaľ nerozviniem lebo by to mohlo zabrať aj stovky strán_...."  , ale nedalo mi.


----------



## aelfraed-nicolai

nikopol said:


> Hm, nezobral si nahodou Zlatoň/Zoltán dcéru vojenského veliteľa regiónu dnesneho Biharea Menmaróta?


Áno, presne ako vravíš. Podobne sa to uvádza myslím v "Gesta Hungarorum" ale je otázne, koho predstavuje Menmarót alebo lepšie povedané Menumorout a aké pomery boli v Biharsku a či vlastne kronika uvádzala správny údaj miesta. Lebo práve v miestach a menách majú Uhorské kroniky vážne nedostatky a menia sa len na historické romány. 
Historici s periodickým opakovaním striedavo predpokladali, že Menumorout môže predstavovať Mojmíra II. ale nemali sa čoho chytiť bol to len predpoklad na základe legiend a bájok. 
Ale napríklad poľské kroniky už jasne hovoria o svadbe dcéry Mojmíra (II.), preto by nebolo na škodu kriticky sa zamerať týmto smerom. 
Skoda, že tu nie je nejaký stredovekár, ktorý sa vyzná v prameňoch, lebo takto to máte jednostranné len odo mňa a bez diskusie, ale napriek tomu si myslím...
Že sa celé Svätoplukove dedičstvo vníma veľmi obmedzene. Veď jeho ríša možno nikdy de facto nezanikla (bol tu jeho syn Mojmír II. a po ňom Zlatoň a jeho syn Takšoň) iba de jure zmenila vládnucu dynastiu. 
Starší historici ako Samuel Timon napríklad vo svojom diele "Imago Antiquae Hungariae" - teda Obraz starého Uhorska, hovoril už o Svätoplukovi ako o Uhorskom kráľovi. Iste toto dielo bolo viac fabulatívne ako dnešné moderné kritické práce, ale je minimálne zaujímavé sa zahľadieť na históriu aj cez obnovený pohľad na starších slovenských historikov. V tom nám tiež mierne chýba kontinuita.


----------



## aelfraed-nicolai

vlaDyka said:


> :applause:
> 
> ... a napadlo ma ze mam linknuty aj odkaz na opacnu stranu - na Balkan (resp. uzemie Chorvatska), aby som doplnil polsky "element", kde sa spomina isty Tomislav I., ako mozny syn Svatopluka II. : http://sitemaker.umich.edu/mladjov/files/croatian_rulers.pdf spolu s genealogickymi tabulkami -ovcov aj z daneho obdobia (a neskor) z ceskej genea stranky : http://sites.google.com/site/pavelmerka/genealogie
> 
> Ale to uz bude zrejme patrit do spominanej casti "..._podľa vášho záujmu..._alebo_...Túto oblasť tiež zatiaľ nerozviniem lebo by to mohlo zabrať aj stovky strán_...."  , ale nedalo mi.


Tu pri týchto prameňoch ale treba byť veľmi opatrný, v serióznej vedeckej práci by totiž neobstáli. Neopierajú sa o hodnoverný zdroj a sú v značnej miere len ilustračné a niekedy možno aj vymyslené. 
Ten prvý link ma zaujal, lebo s tak prepracovanou genealógiou svätopluka som sa ešte nestretol a je urobená ozaj rafinovane.
Sú v nej zakomponované mená z dobových prameňov a sú zmiešané s menami vymyslenými... 
No skúsim sa pozrieť aj na to, z akých prameňov autor toho rodokmeňa čerpal.
No už teraz vravím, že to na 95% nebude hodnoverný zdroj... No možno aj motyka vystrelí ako sa hovorí. ALe v tomto som skeptický. jednoznačne. 

Edit:Teraz som si všimol, že ide o letopis Duklianskeho popa, a ten je veľmi veľmi problematický. Zo slovenských historikov ho uznáva tuším len Milan S. Ďurica, ale toho zase neuznávajú veľmi naši historici. 
V každom prípade tomuto spisu som sa zatiaľ nevenoval, čo je možno chyba, ale mám tuším jednu verziu jeho prepisu, tak sa začítam, lebo ma to zaujalo. 
No väčšina historikov ho označuje za značný výmysel, najmä preto, že Dukliansky pop sa snažil legitimizovať domácu politiku a prikrášľoval udalosti v prospech Slovanov. Je rozhodne prepracovanejší než Uhorské kroniky, ale vážne si netrúfam tvrdiť nakoľko je spoľahlivý. 
Ale myslím, že je veľmi dobré ak sa k ľuďom dostane aj tento spis.


----------



## nikopol

Dakujem za prispevok v kazdom pripade, vzdy ma iritovalo to ze kazdy historik s ktorym som sa rozpraval daval ako odpoved na to co sa stalo s VM, ktora bola v case smrti Svatopluka kolos ktory nemohol prosto len tak z dna na den zmiznut dostaval len to sa nevie, ziadne primarne pramene neexistuju atd. Tiez som nikdy nechapal preco sa my staviame k sekundarnym zdrojom tak rezervovane a v Madarsku sa pouziva Anonymova kronika ako zaklad pri vyucbe historie.


----------



## vlaDyka

aelfraed-nicolai said:


> ...
> 
> Ale myslím, že je veľmi dobré ak sa k ľuďom dostane aj tento spis.


*LJETOPIS SVEŠTENIKA DUKLJANSKOG* (The Chronicle of the Priest of Duklja (Presbyter Diocleas) ) po srbsky : 
http://www.montenegrina.net/pages/p...etopis_pop_dukljanina_latinicna_redakcija.htm


----------



## bystrican

Zdravim vsetkych, pozorne sledujem tuto diskusiu a musim povedat, ze sa mi velmi paci.
K tomu poslednemu spisu, bouzial neviem dobre po srbsky, asi to ale nie je prelozene 
do slovenciny, alebo ano??
A este otazka, aky je nazor oficialnej historie n spisy,,Slovo o pluku Igorovom,,a ,,Povest vremennych let,,
Ospravedlnujem sa ak som nazov nejako skomolil:bash:


----------



## aelfraed-nicolai

bystrican said:


> Zdravim vsetkych, pozorne sledujem tuto diskusiu a musim povedat, ze sa mi velmi paci.
> K tomu poslednemu spisu, bouzial neviem dobre po srbsky, asi to ale nie je prelozene
> do slovenciny, alebo ano??
> A este otazka, aky je nazor oficialnej historie n spisy,,Slovo o pluku Igorovom,,a ,,Povest vremennych let,,
> Ospravedlnujem sa ak som nazov nejako skomolil:bash:


Čo sa týka Slova o pluku igorovom, tak originálny odpis tuším zhorel ešte keď Rusi vypálili svoje mestá, aby oslabili Napoleonove vojsko. 
Dnes sa k presnému datovaniu jeho vzniku historici stavajú skepticky. Mnohí pochybujú či to dielo skutočne bolo vytvorené niekedy v 12 storočí pokiaľ sa nemýlim, ale ani pôvodné dielo nebolo historickým prameňov ale historickým románom. :lol: Takže "Slovo o pluku Igorovom" sa vôbec nepovažuje za historický prameň ale za literárne dielo, pokiaľ viem tak najstarší ruský epos. 
"Povesť vremennych let" je opäť literárne dielo, ktoré má význam azda len pre literárnych historikov a povedzme z hľadiska kulturológie a religionistiky, pretože v oboch spisoch ide skôr o Slovanskú mytológiu ako históriu.  
Takže trochu mimo tému... ale aspoň sa to už nebude pliesť.


----------



## Teapack2

*Ano!*



aelfraed-nicolai said:


> ...Že sa celé Svätoplukove dedičstvo vníma veľmi obmedzene. Veď jeho ríša možno nikdy de facto nezanikla (bol tu jeho syn Mojmír II. a po ňom Zlatoň a jeho syn Takšoň) iba de jure zmenila vládnucu dynastiu... Starší historici ako Samuel Timon napríklad vo svojom diele "Imago Antiquae Hungariae" - teda Obraz starého Uhorska, hovoril už o Svätoplukovi ako o Uhorskom kráľovi...


PRESNE! ...Presne tu je vysvetlenie heraldickej hadanky - ako sa slovensky dvojkriz dostal do erbu sv. Stefana a preco sa tento neskor stal pol na pol s arpadovskymi pruhmi statnym znakom Uhorska. 
Vzdy som tvrdil, ze o bajkach o vojenskej porazke a nasilnom podrobeni starych Slovakov starymi Madarmi nemoze byt rec, pokial "zakladatelia statu" prebrali (okrem miliona dalsich veci) aj povodnu domacu symboliku a prijali ju za svoju - ktori dobyvatelia to robili...

Naozaj, prave este aj absencia pramenov o zaniku Velkomoravskej rise svedci v prospech tejto tezy - teda ziaden zanik sa nekonal, risa len zmenila panovnicky rod, skonsolidovala svoje uzemie po uzemnych stratach a preto postupne zmenila aj nazov: z Moravia (kedze uz nelezala na morave) - na Panonia - az na Hungaria. 
Spominane svadby mojmirovych dcer (so Zlatonom a polskym kralom) zas velmi dobre vysvetluju neskorsie spory o uzemie Slovenska a preto mi to cele pride nanajvys hodnoverne!

...pokial budes hladat sponzorov pre svoju knihu, nezabudni dat vediet! :wink2:

Uz mi ostava v hlave vrtat len jedina vec - po odtrhnuti Ciech, Bielochorvatska, Luzice a Vislanska, preco sa odclenilo tiez jadro uzemia na zapad od Moravy (dnesna Morava) a navyse sa hranica natiahla prave presne stredom tohto jadra a centrom byvalej rise...? Pride mi to nepochopitelne... Zeby moc Boleslava I. bola silnejsia nez povodne vnutorne vazby...?


----------



## aelfraed-nicolai

Teapack2 said:


> PRESNE! ...Presne tu je vysvetlenie heraldickej hadanky - ako sa slovensky dvojkriz dostal do erbu sv. Stefana a preco sa tento neskor stal pol na pol s arpadovskymi pruhmi statnym znakom Uhorska.
> Vzdy som tvrdil, ze o bajkach o vojenskej porazke a nasilnom podrobeni starych Slovakov starymi Madarmi nemoze byt rec, pokial "zakladatelia statu" prebrali (okrem miliona dalsich veci) aj povodnu domacu symboliku a prijali ju za svoju - ktori dobyvatelia to robili...
> 
> Naozaj, prave este aj absencia pramenov o zaniku Velkomoravskej rise svedci v prospech tejto tezy - teda ziaden zanik sa nekonal, risa len zmenila panovnicky rod, skonsolidovala svoje uzemie po uzemnych stratach a preto postupne zmenila aj nazov: z Moravia (kedze uz nelezala na morave) - na Panonia - az na Hungaria.
> Spominane svadby mojmirovych dcer (so Zlatonom a polskym kralom) zas velmi dobre vysvetluju neskorsie spory o uzemie Slovenska a preto mi to cele pride nanajvys hodnoverne!
> 
> ...pokial budes hladat sponzorov pre svoju knihu, nezabudni dat vediet! :wink2:
> 
> Uz mi ostava v hlave vrtat len jedina vec - po odtrhnuti Ciech, Bielochorvatska, Luzice a Vislanska, preco sa odclenilo tiez jadro uzemia na zapad od Moravy (dnesna Morava) a navyse sa hranica natiahla prave presne stredom tohto jadra a centrom byvalej rise...? Pride mi to nepochopitelne... Zeby moc Boleslava I. bola silnejsia nez povodne vnutorne vazby...?


Ale aj pri takýchto tvrdeniach treba byť veľmi opatrný. 
*Jednoznačne sa totiž veľa vecí dokázať proste nedá*. Veľa prameňov, vlastne ani nie sú pramene ale druhotná literatúra, ktorá nie je vždy dôveryhodná. 
Napriek tomu, že som sem napísal určitý môj názor, ktorému verím, ako historik ho aj tak musím podrobiť pochybnostiam a argumentácii. 
Problémom tohoto celku je aj v tom, že je stále *málo študovaných ľudí*, ktorí by boli *ochotní vôbec o tom diskutovať.*
Lebo bežný človek odchovaný na dejepise základnej a strednej školy sa o to nezaujíma a potom keď dospeje, tak nadstavuje na chybných základoch a často sa ľudia do krvi hádajú vlastne z malichernosti. 
Väčšina ľudí totiž históriu vníma šlabikárovito, čo ale nie je pravda. Nesmieme zabúdať, že od praveku po súčasnosť tu žili ľudia s rovnakými schopnosťami ako máme my, len ich technologická a vedecká vypselosť a vnímanie morálky bolo iné. 
Teda ak sa dívame na stredovek tak vzťahy Franskej ríše a kráľovstva Slovenov alebo Veľkej Moravy je v určitom zmysle analógiou k dnešnému stavu v zmysle Európska Únia a Slovensko. 
Takisto Vyšehradská štvorka je symbolom permanentnej tesnosti vzťahov Česka, Poľska, Slovenska a Maďarska, ktoré majú korene snáď ešte v Samovej ríši a upevnili sa za vlády Svätopluka I., Mojmíra II. a neskorších prvých Uhorských panovníkov, pričom vyustíli v určitej dobe do podpisov zmlúv. 
Niektoré politické deje trvajú aj stovky rokov. Veď nezabúdajme že Uhorsko sa rozpadlo pomaly pred sto rokmi a tzv. Trianonská trauma tu žije stále ďalej a je živená politikmi. 
Preto sa vrátim k jadru veci a tým je interpretácia prameňov, ktorá je politickou situáciou značne ovplyvnená ak nie rovno podmienená. 
Dnes sa mnoho "vzdelaných ľudí", ktorí majú aj vysoké školy vyjadrujú k vlastnej histórii, čo je na jednej strane dobré a zdravé, ale na strane druhej, široká verejnosť je potom ovplyvnená pseudo-vedeckými teóriami bez odbornej kritiky a tým pádom aj vykonštruovaný termín typu "starý Slovák" vyvolá priam otriasanie sa v základoch. 
Kdežto už len nazretím do stredovekých prepisov, zistíme, že naši predkovia sa volali Sloveni a teda smelo môžeme hovoriť o slovenských dejinách a slovenských postavách. 
Dodnes predsa žijeme na Slovensku, a ženské pomenovanie si zachovalo tvar Slovenka. 
Tím, že *sa všetko politizuje*, tak *sa ochudobňjeme o vlastné kultúrne pozadie*. Veď keby sa našlo niekoľko nadšencov, ktorý by to prezentovali verejnosti po odbornej stránke, čisté informácie, tak by sa skutočne vyfúkol vietor z plachiet všelijakým "natio..." stranám a to by prospelo jednak historiografii ale aj politike. 
*Dnes je málo patriotov, ktorí by mali moderné politické zmýšľanie a napriek tomu boli hrdí a znalí svojich "slovenských" dejín. *
Preto sú dnes problematické otázky typu: Kedy sa formovalo Slovenské povedomie? Sú Sloveni starými Slovákmi? Boli Arpádovci skutočne pokračovatelia Mojmírovskej dynastie? Nebolo Uhorsko vlastne pretransformovanou tzv. "Veľkou Moravou"? a mnoho ďaľších veľmi pálčivých otázok, ktorých zodpovedné vyriešenie by znamenalo aj opadnutie národnostných treníc... 
A posledná vec, ktorú som chcel povedať, *väčšina prameňov, ktoré tieto otázky riešia má pochybnú spoľahlivosť a preto je problematické hovoriť o jednoznačných objavoch.* 
Problém však je, že široká verejnosť tieto pramene ani nepozná... 
Keby si futuros prečítal aspoň 5 základných matičiarskych prác, 5 českých prác a 5 maďarských, potom by aj jeho logické konštrukcie boli upravené na základe nových predpokladov. 
Ak sa bavíme o ranom stredoveku, je však nutná znalosť nie len dobových prameňov, ale najmä znalosť atmosféry v spoločnosti a historického vývoja, ktorý vplýval na jej výklad. 
Na úplný záver tohoto postu som len chcel povedať, že vykladať si dejiny moderne ale z pohľadu vlastného národa, neznamená prikrášľovať "slovenský element" ale neznamená to ani bezhlavo preberať teórie historikov, z ktorých jeden študoval v Prahe, druhý v Budapešti a ďaľší bol na stáži v Krakove. 
Samozrejme, že štúdium v zahraničí nám otvára oči aj z uhľov ostatných národov, ale hlavne starší historici ovplavnení striedaním režimov mávajú dodnes problém nájsť sa a vidno to aj v ich dielach.
Počas štúdia písali o Slovanoch a Slověnoch - prípadne o Slávoch, potom to proste prepísali ako Slovieni a staroslovieni, neskôr prišli národné tendencie a tak všetko nechali tak a hádali sa o starých Slovákoch. 
Pritom stačilo aby sa pozreli na vlastné pomenovania a logika s vývojom jazyka nepustia. Meno Slovensko hovorí za všetko. 
Myslím, že som povedal zatiaľ až až, *hlavné je čítať všetky diela ale čítať ich kriticky*. 

Dávam na známosť, že sa objavilo veľmi podnetné dielo *Matúša Kučeru - Kráľ Svätopluk*, vrele ho odporúčam každému, kto sa zaujíma o raný stredovek na Slovensku, je to veľmi moderne písaná knižka vedecko-populárnym štýlom a stojí cca 10 euro. 
Opäť vravím, určite ju nepriahliadnite, ale čítajte ju kritickým okom. Podľa mňa však ide o jednu z najlepších monografii na danú tému.


----------



## Teapack2

Vdaka za knizny tip. Predchadzajuca kniha od Matsa Kuceru sa mi celkom pacila, takze urcite sa pozriem aj na tuto.

Co sa tyka mojho prispevku vyssie, je to len cisto moj nazor, moj vyslovny logicky KONSTRUKT na zaklade niektorych indicii. Takymto pristupom mam plne pravo vnimat Uhorske dejiny ako vlastne. 
Navyse je takyto konstrukt vzhladom na problem pramenov, ako si ho popisal, uplne legitimny. Vacsina z nich je velmi vagna a rozporuplna. Doba VM podla mna trefne reflektuje pojem "Dark Age". Naozaj nej vieme malo, cele je to zahalene ruskom tajomstva. Moja otazka teda je, ci sa studijom toho obmedzeneho mnozstva (casto diskutabilnych) pramenov a nalezov mozeme dozvediet este nieco nove? Mame tu naozaj vsehozmes neskombinovatelnych nazorov na tuto oblast nasich dejin. Od tych, ze Velkomoravska/Moravska/Slovenska risa nelezala tam, kde lezi, ze Slovania v tej dobe este neboli diverzifikovani na samostatne narody, ze to uz boli cistokrvni Slovaci, cez to ake mali a nemali zvyky, po ich panovnikov a naslednikov a cas a sposob zaniku/nezaniku tejto rise.

Historici cerpaju stale z tych istych pramenov a predsa tie diametralne odlisne interpretacie a nazory. Problem je ten, ze je to cele ovplyvnene politickymi nazormi cloveka - historika i laika, ktory sa k tejto veci vyjadruje. Svojimi vedomostami a politickymi nazormi boli uz aj vtedy ovplyvneni kronikari, ktori nam tieto udalosti zapisali - aj preto tie rozpory. A pokial nie si utopista tak vies, ze politicky "background" tazko odstranis. Preto si myslim, ze je nemozne vykonstruovat teoriu, ktora bude vseobecne uznana napriec celym spektrom odbornej i laickej verejnosti doma aj v zahranici. Jedine co mozme, je pozriet sa na vec vlastnymi sebavedomimi ocami a podat si ju tak, ako nam najviac vyhovuje. Robia to vsetky vyspele narody sveta. Ich zivotnu uroven chce dosiahnut kazdy, ale na kulturnu (ktorej integralnou sucastou je aj narodna) uroven uz nemysli nikto. 

Historicky kriticizmus je dobry, ale nesmie sa prehanat (co je prave nas pripad). Ludom je potrebne podat vlastnu historiu nie s kopou neurcitkov, moznosti a historicky relevantnych pojomov a k tomu ako jedinu zarucenu pravdu posvatenu zhora, ale ako najpravdepodobnejsi pribeh ich predkov, za pouzitia adekvatnych, zrozumitelnych pojmov, pricom vsak to, ze sa jedna len o pravdepodobnost treba zvlast zdoraznit.
V dnesnej antinacionalistickej dobe sa to ale sotva zmeni. Pokial mas moznost zohnat partiu nadsencov a pokusit sa to zmenit, urob tak, budem ti drzat palce... Slovami Miklosa Duraya, nacionalizmus nie je nic zle. ALE! Pokial sa nim posobi dovnutra. Tam je uzitocny a netreba sa ho bat. Mat sa napozore treba len pred sovinizmom a to uz je nieco uplne ine. Pokial chceme mat krala Svatopluka I. za svojho, slovenskeho krala, nie je v tom nic zle. Pokial by si niekto chcel preto narokovat uzemia Moravy, Madarska, resp. sa nad niekym vyvysovat, tak az tam by to bolo chore.

Na zaver - nazor, ze na dejiny sa treba pozerat prespektivou danej doby, za pouzitia logiky a pravdepodobnosti je to najmudrejsie k comu moze clovek dospiet. Tento nazor je bohuzial tak ojedinely, ze mam pocit, ze prispevky pod tvojim nickom pisem ja...


----------



## futuros

*CentralEurope-7.8.9th.century-v1.1.h4c*

Ahojte,

tento víkend sa konečne uskutučnil *Prvý festival history-fantasy-pc-games* u mňa doma s mojimi kamarátmi . 

Pred dvami rokmi som urobil *otvorenú *xxl mapu max. pre 6 hráčov (single aj multiplayer), na mape je 19 hradísk, a teraz sa ju nám podarilo odladiť ,

napr. 
- Slavomir sidlaci na Devine nemohol vyst do terenu tak skoro, lebo vsetky pristupove cesty boli strážené príliš silnou armádou, alebo
- Pri hradisku v dnešnom Ostrihome boli ultra silný Golemovia, ktorý napadli každého, kto šiel do hradu. 


Hrateľnosť vyšla na pomerne ťažkú (čo sme zhodnotili ako dobré). Zdroje sú rozmiestnené rovnomerne, no kedže je mapa veľmi veľká treba ich i hodne hľadať. Pozor, v teréne číha veľké množstvo banditov.










Hrateľná mapa na stiahnutie: CentralEurope-7.8.9th.century-v1.1.h4c
Mapa - obrázok: 20100427-VelkaMorava-Mapa-4.bmp

Mapa je určená pre fantastickú hru Heroes Might and Magic 4 (manuál) (dnes už vo verzii 6.0) . Je to ťahová stratégia, teda niečo podobné ako šach. Od verzie 5.0 je hra plne 3D, čiže toto je ešte klasická 2D verzia, no určite bude tvoriť i základ pre mapu do 6.0. Na tejto verzii mapy 1.1 ešte plánujeme robiť pár zmien, ale v budúcnosti chceme urobiť i 3D. No základom tejto hry nie je ani 2D ani 3D, ale dobrá stratégia a taktika.

Úlohy hry sa dajú rôzne nastaviť, napr. vítazný hráč musí vlastniť všetky hrady,. alebo musí zostať jediný na žive. Toto sa dá použiť potom na rôzne scenáre (alebo celá kampaň) /vo verzii mapy 1.1 treba na tákého scenáre použiť built-in editor máp, v dalšej verzii už bude kampaň zapracovaná priamo do hry/. 

1. Pribina - obsadenie vsetkych hradov na uzemi Slovenska
2. Mojimir 1 - obsadenie vsetkych hradov na uzemi Moravy
3. Velka Morava - boj Pribina vs. Mojmir 1, jediny zivy hrac 
4. Slavomir - boj pri Devine
5. Svatopluk - obsadenie vsetkych hradov na mape

Pozn. Este treba toho hodne porobiť, napr. opraviť rieky ktoré sú nakreslené ako dnes, predtým to však bolo mierne iné, hlavne v okolí Bratislavy.

Ešte jedna poznámka. Heroes Might and Magic majú asi najlepšiu hudbu aká kedy bola pre tento štýl urobená, je to radosť a krása počúvať. 

Hlavné menu





*Inštalácia:*
1. Najskôr si treba naištalovať H4.
2. Do adresa maps s hrou treba nakopirovat h4c súbor
3. Spustenie hry, výber New Game -> Scenarios -> CentralEurope-7.8.9th.century-v1.1
4. Konfigurácia hráčov
5. Spustenie hry


----------



## wuane

^^ :applause:


----------

